# Naruto 612 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Nov 28, 2012)

Discuss Away!



Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Deadway (Nov 28, 2012)

*Naruto 612 Prediction*
*Hero of the leaf*

Obito: !? *this view....I've seen it before...*
_Flashback to the very beginning when Obito was late and the entire crowd looking at him_
Obito: *It's the exact same except...Naruto...is me.*
Madara: ? Is something wrong Obito.
Obito: No, let us continue. *I know what he's doing...he's pulling the same trick he used against Nagato. I can see why Naruto is truly dangerous in battle now, but it won't work on me.*
HQ intel: Word from HQ, all the divisions are here!
Shizune: What about the 5 kages? 
_Naruto and Bee look at the HQ guy_
HQ intel: They didn't make it.
Naruto: !! Granny Tsunade...Gaara...old man tsuchikage and raikage...
Bee: Brother....
>Onoki: *We'll handle Madara over here, you handle that Madara over there*
Naruto: I promised...
Sakura: It's alright Naruto. We'll take it from here.
Mifune: Our leading general is absent, so I will call the shots here. All remaining generals, form up.
_The generals make a line in front of everyone_
Darui: So how do we stop them...
Kakashi: It's not easy, but if we all attack at the same time, and aim for the eye, we can win this.
Mifune: Very well, we'll attack in the mist.
_Mist starts to cover the shinobi alliance up._
Madara: Hide and seek now? Do they really believe they can defeat my Juubi?
Obito: Madara, ignore them, it's been long enough now, you should have enough to start Infinite Tsukyomi.
Madara: That can wait, this is more fun.
Obito: What are you talking about? This is what my life was dedicated to, and your lif--
Madara: No.
Obito: !??
Madara: You're just another fly, like them.
Obito: Excuse me? 
Madara: There is no infinite Tsukyomi.
Obito: What?
Madara: To create a genjutsu of that level would require an enourmous amount of time to prepare, not a few minutes. Even if the plan was ready, once casted, if someone decided not to look into the moon, that person could single handily stop us.
Obito: The entire shinobi alliance is here, there is no one else!
Madara: Oh yeah? What of Sasuke.
Obito: !??? How do you
Madara: You underestimate me boy, sit down and watch the show.
Obito: ...you betrayed me...after all I've done for you..
Madara: Well, shit happens.
Obito: *No Madara...now I can see what Naruto see's.* >Konan: you are the darkness!< *Konan was right...Madara is the darkness.*
_Panel of Obito putting his hand on the head of the Juubi_
Obito: You underestimate me.
_Obito starts warping the entire Juubi including Madara_
_Kakashi and the alliance are about to attack_
Kakashi: !? EVERYONE WAIT
Madara: !?? He's!
_Obito's eye is bleeding_
Obito: WUUUUUUUUARRRRR
_The Juubi and Madara get sucked into Kamui_
_Obito lands on the ground._
Naruto: He just...
Shizune: Wait...who is that?
Kakashi: The one you call Tobi, and the one I call Obito.
Shizune: !
Obito: It's over...even you can't escape from Kamui...
Madara: Is that so?
Obito: !???
Naruto: What? how?
_The Juubi and Madara appear infront of Obito_
Obito Impossible...
Madara: Yeah, I thought  so as well. But it seems the Juubi can mimic any jutsu used on itself. That includes your Kamui.
Madara: Time to die Obito.
_The Juubi's tails is about to crush Obito but he phases through it.
_
_Obito walks out but as 50% of his chest is out, he gets struck_
Obito: URGh What what?
Kakashi; !??
_In Kamui we see a Madara clone with Susano piercing Obito's chest._
Madara's clone: An interesting jutsu, but every jutsu has a weakness, goodbye Obito. 
_Madara swings his second sword at his chest_
_Madara all of the sudden gets decapitated by Kakashi in Kamui_
_Obito is running towards the alliance, bleeding from his chest_
_Kakashi supports him_
Obito; Why....
Kakashi: I'm not gonna let another teammate die.
Obito: ...Kakashi....
Kakashi: Medics, treat him with high priority!
Obito: Kakashi...you can't defeat him, even with these numbers
Naruto: ....
Obito: You heard him, the juubi can mimic any jutsu that's used on him....
Naruto: So how do we stop it?
_View of Obito's rinnegan_
Obito: I have an idea.
-----------------
Scene changes to Sasuke and Orochimaru who are standing in front of Hidan's grave.
Sasuke: What is this?
Orochimaru: An Akatsuki member who has a signed contract with the one who knows everything.
Sasuke: Excellent.
*Chapter end.*


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 28, 2012)

Sasuke and more NaruHina, and it seems like Fuuton Kazekiri no Jutsu is "that Jutsu" (which means little sense because Naruto didn't know nature manipulation when he was training with Jiraiya)


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 28, 2012)

We get some Konoha 11 banter, plus the following:

Two options here, depending how Kishi wants to take it:
1. Madara tries to beat the rookies but they use Will Of Fire no jutsu and defeat Juubi
2. Juubi wipes nearly everyone out. Tsuki no Me begins.

I don't think the Kages are going to do anything. They'll get healed and the battle will be over.


So yeah, that's what I expect to happen.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 28, 2012)

Juubi eats people, everyone runs away. Manga ends.

Or...Alliance is doing alright until the end where Juubi does whatever and shifts the tide of the battle.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 28, 2012)

Awesome Konoha 11 combo attacks, yes please


----------



## Gabe (Nov 28, 2012)

the alliance gets decimated and the kages arrive at the end of the chapter and get a 2 page spread but as naruto as the stand in for tsunade


----------



## Glutamminajr (Nov 28, 2012)

Konoha 11 and the whole alliance will fight against Madara,Obito and Juubi while Naruto and the other will recover some chakra.



Gabe said:


> the alliance gets decimated and the kages arrive at the end of the chapter and get a 2 page spread but as naruto as the stand in for tsunade


 
This one is good too.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 28, 2012)

I predict Naruto + 40 000 shinobi's large scale "tnj"

(he just needs the others to jrepeat what he says in chorus)


----------



## OgreMagi (Nov 28, 2012)

more rookie combo attacks.

maybe ksm

hopefully more hinata pix


----------



## CA182 (Nov 28, 2012)

I predict this 

-Sakura and Hinata do something minor.

-Forums explode with pairing wars anyway.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 28, 2012)

A) Shinobi Alliance kicking arse (especially Rookies).
B) Shinobi Alliance getting their arse kicked.
C) Switch to Sasuke.

Any is good.



CA182 said:


> I predict this
> 
> -Sakura and Hinata do something minor.
> 
> -Forums explode with pairing wars anyway.



The only salvation this chapter is that everything is contained in one thread. Can you imagine if this was the wilderness of the HoU? 75% of pairing threads, all of them repeated from one another. Like when Tobito happened and everyone had to open a thread about what they felt on the matter.


----------



## dream (Nov 28, 2012)

I predict that Juubi will decimate a large chunk of the alliance.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 28, 2012)

Solaris said:


> I predict that Juubi will decimate a large chunk of the alliance.



Juubi uses Juubi-laz0r but Neji and Hinata use _Golden Kaiten_ to block it easily.


----------



## Default (Nov 28, 2012)

Asspull Fuuton - Kazekiri No Jutsu.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 28, 2012)

THAT JUTSU - Fuuton Kazekiri No Jutsu. 

Obito gets TnJ'd by whole alliance.
Pairing moments.
Chapter ends with Sasuke.


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 28, 2012)

Naruto and Bee hide in the back and recover while the reinforcements attempt to stall until they get the Kyuubi and Hachibi back. Medical team tends to Kakashi and Gai so they can return as well.

We get some strange "Who is that guy?" questions at Obito and we get a quick explanation about why he's there. And then KABOOM many non-essential alliance members go flying.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 28, 2012)

Very simple really: Naruto fucks Hinata.


----------



## Toonz (Nov 28, 2012)

This 


is going to meet up with this


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 28, 2012)

Either some K11 action or preparation for the TnJ which is definitely going to come.

Sakura doing something more than healing would be nicer than anything though.


----------



## KevKev (Nov 28, 2012)

GenRasenDama incoming


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 28, 2012)

How many more chapters do we have before the upcoming break? Maybe that's how many weeks Kishi will devote to the Alliance ?..


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 28, 2012)

*Chapter 612:   That Jutsu*

Naruto, fueled by the presense of his friends, prepares to unleash the *ultimate* Jutsu that Jiraya entrusted him with so many years ago.  

We flashback to those days of training as Jiraiya explains about that Jutsu and it's origins.


----------



## Nagiza (Nov 28, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Either some K11 action or preparation for the TnJ which is definitely going to come.
> 
> Sakura doing something more than healing would be nicer than anything though.



THIS. I understand the medic team is a huge part of the war, but I would like it if she got to do some action too. :33

Edit: I wouldn't be surprised if the next chapter(if not next few) go back to Sasuke, then when we go back to Naruto some of the rookies are worn out or w/e


----------



## Fluon (Nov 28, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> Fixed.



Buttsex ?


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 28, 2012)

*Chibaku tensei*

do it madara


----------



## LostSelf (Nov 28, 2012)

I'd like to see it again xD.


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 28, 2012)

i want to see everybody get crushed


----------



## Sango-chan (Nov 28, 2012)

Shit gets real
Hoping for the return of the  Twin lion Fist!


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 28, 2012)

alliance gets pwned while buying time for kurama


----------



## Rika24 (Nov 28, 2012)

Deadway said:


> *Naruto 612 Prediction*
> *Hero of the leaf*
> 
> Obito: !? *this view....I've seen it before...*
> ...



now i could deal with Obito turning good like that


----------



## Doge (Nov 28, 2012)

A bullshit chapter where all of the good guise look like they're about to lose, but all survive and beat the Juubi.

Kishi doesn't have the balls to end Naruto like Yu Yu Hakusho where the main character doesn't necessarily win.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 28, 2012)

Deadway said:


> *Naruto 612 Prediction*
> *Hero of the leaf*
> 
> Obito: !? *this view....I've seen it before...*
> ...


this prediction is really, really good, mainly when you start to consider some hints and plot points :0


----------



## Silver (Nov 28, 2012)

For better or for worse, expecting K11 teamwork to take down the Juubi


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 28, 2012)

A flashback chapter detailing the creation and the such of "that Jutsu"


----------



## Gabe (Nov 28, 2012)

naruto uses kcm until kurama is ready and all attack the juubi and i do think the kages will show up at the end


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 28, 2012)

*612: Answers!*

*Naruto:* I'm glad you guys arrived. Perfect timing!
*Naruto:* Have you heard from Granny Tsunade and the......
**The Kages Arrive. A seems to be holding Tsunade unconsious and Sakura goes to help but then she sees that A is holding the other half of her body on his other arm.**
*Sakura:* Tsunade-sama!!!
**Shizune watches in disbelief**
*Naruto:* What the fuck happened?!
*Gaara:* Madara beat us to death but Tsunade saved our lives. Even after being cut in half she pulled an amazing jutsu.
*A:* She reversed her regeneration technique and applied to us instead before she died. She even managed to recover my arm.
*Naruto:*Granny......Tsunade.......I WILL FUCKING KILL YOU!!!
*Madara:*Will you now? I doubt a incompetent fool like you could kill a god like me.
*Naruto:* Listen up everybody I need 8 minutes.
*Shinobi Alliance:* Well give you 8 minutes just make sure is not more than that.
*Madara:* Enough of this!
*The Jubbi launces small bijudamas at the alliance but Bee uses Samehada. Samehada restores Bee's chakra*
*Madara:* Well looks like you have some fight left.
*Obito:* That's the Samehada. It is a Biju killer so don't underestimate it while he wields that weapon. One of my strongest and most loyal associates wield it once.
**Naruto backs up and start absorbing chakra. He tells Kurama he has a plan. The Alliance starts launching attacks at the Jubii but they are futile. Samehada gives chakra to Gai and Kakashi. Jubbi is about to launch a huge Bijudama**
*Bee:* That shit is to big. I won't be able to block that yo!
**Out of nowhere a huge Susanoo arrives. Sasuke uses Amaterasu on the Jubbi's eye but Tobi absorbs it. Sasuke, Orochimaru, Jugo and Suigetsu arrive.**
*Suigetsu:* That shit is fucking huge!
*Sakura:* Sasuke-kun....
*Kakashi:* Sasuke...
*Gai:* Kakashi look!!!
*Kakashi:* Orochimaru?!
**Naruto senses Sasuke but Kurama tells him everything is Ok for now.**
*Madara:* What's this?! An Eternal Magenkyo Sharingan? Interesting.....
*Tobi:* Sasuke? Why are you here?
*Sasuke:* Shut the fuck up. I'm here for some answers and the all mighty Uchiha Madara is going to give them to me.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 28, 2012)

Shift to Sasuke!


----------



## Lurko (Nov 28, 2012)

Hopefully jubbi kills majority of the alliance.


----------



## Sango-chan (Nov 28, 2012)

The Jyuubi's chakara needs to be stopped or at least weaken until Kurama and the 8 tails regain they're strength, if the Shinobi Alliance still want the upper hand in the battle. In the meantime they have to worry about whose gonna go after Madara and Obito to keep them busy while the others take action. Obviously they're not all gonna charge at them, that won't be smart. 

Enter the Hyuga clan ultimate attack Hinata/Hiashi/Neji (I hope he appears)


----------



## ed17 (Nov 28, 2012)

Obito : Naruto.. I'm surprised that there are so many people willing to fight for you. I guess you're really something else


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 29, 2012)

Deadway said:


> ...
> Madara: Hide and seek now? Do they really believe they can defeat my Juubi?
> Obito: Madara, ignore them, it's been long enough now, you should have enough to start Infinite Tsukyomi.
> Madara: That can wait, this is more fun.
> ...



This is hilarious.  

Honestly I can see your entire prediction happening were it not for Kakashi one-shotting Madara. Well, and Hidan.


----------



## Escargon (Nov 29, 2012)

Narutos jutsu will fail because he dont have too much of the right chakra.

Noone will be scared of the Juubis power.

Juubi will fire a beam of death.

Next chapter: Only fodders will die.

Yeah thats how good this manga is now.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 29, 2012)

I want Naruto to go Bijuu Mode in front of Rookies.


According to Kurama that is the only way..


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 29, 2012)

Deadway said:


> *Naruto 612 Prediction*
> *Hero of the leaf*
> 
> Obito: !? *this view....I've seen it before...*
> ...



This is so plausible I can't even.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 29, 2012)

Well, shit happens.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 29, 2012)

100$ that kishi will go next to sasuke because the shinobi aliances is now there  and he cant make time to panel all of them.....and after we find new info with sasuke we get back to naruto seeing a devasting blow to the shinobi aliances maybe some dead people etc.....


----------



## Escargon (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah i really hope that Kishi switches to Sasuke to ruin the story.

*Sigh* Sorry for hating, i really want to enjoy it and i do hope it is good. But seeing Juubi, Obito and the alliance, i doubt it. 

The scroll contains the way to control the ten tails and the ones they are going to meet is just one person (the translation sucks i hope, THEM doesnt make any sense) and thats the man who CONTROLLED the ten tails versus RSennin. 

Oh who am i kidding, it has to be something bad.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 29, 2012)

Deadway said:


> *Naruto 612 Prediction*
> *Hero of the leaf*
> 
> 
> ...



Nice. It would ba as epic as fun. 

+rep


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 29, 2012)

Deadway said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. My. Gosh.

This is just friggin' amazing, I'm definitely gonna enjoy the next chapter with Trolldara. 

Also, the one who knows everything? Jashin?


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Nov 29, 2012)

I predict Sai using his awesome sealing technique to seal Madara, then Obito casts IT and everybody is happy


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Nov 29, 2012)

I predict,,
-Obito be TNJ'ed. (not sure but maybe!)  
-SASUKE BOO BOO. 
-Madara killing them Rookies.  
Ain't nobody fucking wit SLAYdara.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Nov 30, 2012)

cant wait for everyone to see naruto in kyuubi form... everyone is gathered so it should be a shock (if they did not see it from distance)


----------



## Ernie (Nov 30, 2012)

ed17 said:


> Obito : Naruto.. I'm surprised that there are so many people willing to fight for you. I guess you're really something else



The manga was always like this "emotional", why now complaining about it?


----------



## Ernie (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadway said:


> *Naruto 612 Prediction*
> *Hero of the leaf*
> 
> Obito: !? *this view....I've seen it before...*
> ...



Wow, just wow. This is amazing!


----------



## Mateush (Nov 30, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> The manga was always like this "emotional", why now complaining about it?



I get emotional only if its well done, such as when Naruto changed Son Goku and Kurama. This chapter was "emotional" but I didn't feel anything special.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 30, 2012)

I predict Mifune keeps strutting down the catwalk he was on last chapter.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Nov 30, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> *612: Answers!*
> 
> *Naruto:* I'm glad you guys arrived. Perfect timing!
> *Naruto:* Have you heard from Granny Tsunade and the......
> ...



This is pretty good, 

the best part is when Sasuke tells Obito to STFU


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Nov 30, 2012)

We are probably going to get some feats from the rookies (Hopefully not Team 10) Personally I am kind of interested what Hinata will do given her vow when she was travelling to Reinforce Naruto's squad.

Also I would not mind to see an update on the situation with the Kage's but I get the feeling that is being set up as the final chapter of the year with a major cliffhanger.


----------



## Rika24 (Nov 30, 2012)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> We are probably going to get some feats from the rookies (*Hopefully not Team 10*) Personally I am kind of interested what Hinata will do given her vow when she was travelling to Reinforce Naruto's squad.
> 
> Also I would not mind to see an update on the situation with the Kage's but I get the feeling that is being set up as the final chapter of the year with a major cliffhanger.



agreed, and here i thought i was the only one sick of seeing Team 10 being the 2nd most focused on team. Team 7 is obvious since they're the main characters, but why focus so hard on Team 10? how about forgetting about Shikamaru and focus on characters that haven't gotten much of anything, say, Team Gai? Team 8? seriously, i'm sick of Team 10 being the non main team that gets all the focus. it figures that the team i care the least about gets the most focus out of the Konoha 12 (Sai is 12th ). /rant


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 1, 2012)

Is there a preview yet? The chapter's out in four days


----------



## Lovely (Dec 1, 2012)

The Alliance reacts to Obito without his mask, and Madara. Perhaps the medic division hears about the Kages.

Hinata gets even more screentime.


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 1, 2012)

Naruto D. Luffy said:


> Very simple really: Naruto fucks Hinata.


might as well a quicky. this could be there chance.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 1, 2012)

I wonder if by telling Sakura and Shizune about Tsunade, if the two of them leave to get to them. I mean, if they don't witness Tsunade's death...  Them bringing Tsunade's body to the battlefield is forced, that's why I don't believe in that option..


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 1, 2012)

Prince Vegeta said:


> This is pretty good,
> 
> the best part is when Sasuke tells Obito to STFU




kinda OOC though


----------



## Gabe (Dec 1, 2012)

i predict we see the kages arrive with tsunade near death but is healed by narutos chakra


----------



## titantron91 (Dec 1, 2012)

I predict a shift to Sasuke


----------



## Annabella (Dec 1, 2012)

I predict Kishi will focus on different divisions of the alliance and explain what  they plan to do against the Juubi. The rookies efforts will be further highlighted.

Hopefully someone remembers the Kages, I want to know if Gaara is healed or not


----------



## Ernie (Dec 2, 2012)

Some people here are REALLY good at these predictions. Very nice to read also! Thank you.


----------



## WT (Dec 2, 2012)

Quite short and unfinished...

*Acknowledgement*

Obito thinking: Naruto, you're exactly the same as me. We both want things as they once were. Not only do you want Sasuke back, but you want him as your friend. You want him to enjoy the world as he used to with you. You want him to accompany you on missions. You want to grow older as friends. You want him to forget the awful truths of this life that have happened since. I am no different. I want Rin back as well. However, its more than that. I want everything the way it used to be between us. I want sensei back. I want Kakashi as a friend. I too want my memories to surface and take control of this reality. However, I have indulged too far. Now, I realize that after Kakashi impaled and killed Rin, I refused to accept that. That is why I went very far, I killed comrades and friends. Made allegiances with enemies. Just so that I could reverse that one event and create a world free from the hatred that has been clinging onto this reality ever since. That is my goal. That is why I must accomplish the moons eye plan. I have no love with this reality. I will create a reality, where both of us will be friends, Naruto.

*Scene switches to Sasuke and Orochimaru*

Sasuke: Where are you talking me?
Orochimaru: Heh, impatient are we Sasuke-kun. I'm taking you the the demon who sealed the 9 tails and the former Hokage within himself!
Sasuke: !? Shiki Fuujin ?!
Orochimaru: Long ago, the 2nd Hokage once faced a terrible battle. He was thrown into darkness, on the verge of death. That is where he met the demon. 
Sasuke:?!
Orochimaru: It was through that experience where the 2nd learnt how to contact the dead souls and subsequently resurrect them through Edo Tensei. Of course, only the Uzumaki knew how to summon the demon, therefore, he invoked the council of Uzumaki Mito, the wife of the first lord hokage. His plan was to bring the 1st back. However, the jutsu itself was extremely tainted and needed a sacrifice. Thus it was abandoned and classed as a forbidden Jutsu.
Sasuke: How are you going to summon the death demon, do you know Shiki Fuujin?!
Orochimaru: Kukukuku Sasuke kun, you know very little about me don't you?
Sasuke: ?!
Orochimaru: I carry Uzumaki blood!
Sasuke: ?!?!?


----------



## TroLLSama (Dec 2, 2012)

Prediction from me.

Inb4 madara totally owns rookies, they are pwned by dat juubi. Naruto rages all over the chapter.


Scene switches to sasuke and oro  + CO.



Suigetsu and Juugo are dead, juugo's head is cut off.
Orochimaru is standing near their bodies, but there's no sasuke.
Last scan with Orochimaru + EMS 


Orochimaru : Hahahahaha! They understimated me, now i will take over this world.

Orochimaru takes the scroll and performs seals. 


Orochimaru wears black  sexy clothes , and goes somewhere. (I predict battlefield) 





100% legit prediction



inb4 next chapters predictions :


after defeating madara and CO naruto will fight Orochimaru as FV(With sasuke's body ) to free sasuke-kun, thats how it will happen.



Face it, fans of madara-chan.


----------



## KevKev (Dec 2, 2012)

Alliance gets fucked up

Naruto's throat gets crushed

Link finally enters the fray.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 2, 2012)

(feels dumb because he posted this in the 611 discussion thread >_>)

Next chapter should showcase the Mother of all teamwork attacks.

Also, maybe Kakashi and other smart shinobis deduce that they should aim to cut off Obito and Madara from that link tendril that has them attached to the Juubi.

Chapter probably ends with Kurama finishing re-grouping chakra, but before Naruto can enter into Bijuu Mode again, he starts to feel the chakra of the other Bijuu that he met prior react strangely inside him.


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 2, 2012)

Prince Vegeta said:


> This is pretty good,
> 
> the best part is when Sasuke tells Obito to STFU



Kish should do it.

And if not there then in Naruto SD spin-off.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Dec 2, 2012)

Bijūdama GG.

Alliance raped.


----------



## RaptorRage (Dec 2, 2012)

Eternal Mangekyo is successful and we start Naruto Part 3 which ends up being several volumes of Road to Ninja characters and storylines.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 2, 2012)

Ino will go home to Konoha and wash her hair...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 2, 2012)

Mickie said:


> Bijūdama GG.
> 
> Alliance raped.



We can only dream.


----------



## Klue (Dec 3, 2012)

Insert friendship-power-bullshit.

You know, the usual.


----------



## rac585 (Dec 3, 2012)

chapter ends with sauce/oro on the move.


----------



## auem (Dec 3, 2012)

i wonder whether obito will introduce himself to the alliance...it will be another plothole if they all assume this guy was tobi right from the start....


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 3, 2012)

RaptorRage said:


> Eternal Mangekyo is successful and we start Naruto Part 3 which ends up being several volumes of Road to Ninja characters and storylines.


A change is a good as a holiday.

Bring on Tsuki no Me and Part Three please.





auem said:


> i wonder whether obito will introduce himself to the alliance...it will be another plothole if they all assume this guy was tobi right from the start....


Perhaps someone will mention him by name and they'll work out/know what going's on from that. If so Obito will be confirmed to be a known historic figure to most ninjas in the village.


----------



## Ryopus (Dec 3, 2012)

I originally thought Obito would die before alliance arrives, so Kakashi will conceal his identity so he can remain as a hero from the 3rd shinobi world war.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 3, 2012)

Ryopus said:


> I originally thought Obito would die before alliance arrives, so Kakashi will conceal his identity so he can remain as a hero from the 3rd shinobi world war.



I actually thought the same but I guess his name will be disgraced from now on and will be removed from the memorial stone If he doesn't redeem himself somehow, that is.. which is actually impossible considering what he's done.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 3, 2012)

Neji is revealed to have been following Sauce and Oro, and engages them in battle


----------



## rac585 (Dec 3, 2012)

neji would be smart enough not to fuck with orochimaru, sharingan, and the rest of taka at the same time.


*Spoiler*: __ 



....right?


----------



## Mateush (Dec 3, 2012)

Obito gives his Sharingan to Kakashi and Rinnegan to Naruto.


----------



## UchihaSage (Dec 3, 2012)

Madara performs yin/yang tsukuyomi on the alliance. Half of them fall asleep. Obito is dazed from the Shintenshin no jutsu, after recovering he telepathically speaks with the Ten tailed monster. Obito must first kill the new Rikudou or the Juubi will kill Obito. Obito performs Mangekyou: Great Dark Kamui and the sleeping half of the alliance is distorted in time. Juubi curls it's tails into one tail that looks like a giant rope then there is sand everywhere mixed in with the giant Kamui. As Naruto and Shikamaru look at the swirling sand then Hinata says the tomoe of the Juubi are spinning in sync with Obito's. Ino tries Shintenshin again but it doesn't work. Shikamaru says that Rasengan might work to reduce the spinning if it is mixed with his yang chakra. Kakashi kamuis Naruto and Shikamaru towards the Juubi's eye then Naruto and Shikamaru perform a combination jutsu of Dark Shadow Rasengan, and the alliance wakes up again. Obito's Kamui is stopped but the Juubi's sand begins to envelope many fodders and Hinata, Neji, and Rock Lee break free of the sand themselves. Shikamaru says they need to heat the sand to turn it into glass, so they need the highest level fire technique. Then Madara swipes at Naruto and Shikamaru then Shikamaru captures him using the shadow bind technique. Ino attempts Shintenshin but Madara copies the technique with Sharingan and is inside of Ino's body. Then Chouji hits the Juubi's eye.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 3, 2012)

This week will be quite simple.

Chapter Title - Naruto's End

Juubi's fires Bijuudama.

Alliance tanks it but Ino, Chouji and Karui die.

Then the surprise attack division does what their name implies and successfully seal Madara and Obito.

Alliance thinks they've won but another bijuudama from the now free Juubi kills them all before the Juubi reverts back into the Gedo.

World lives happily ever after in peace now that virtually every ninja of value is dead.

Sasuke and crew form an evil lair where they play card games forevermore.

Konohamaru gets all the bitches as overlord.

Naruto Manga END

Kishi's note - Thank you for all your support over the years please support my next release!


----------



## Gunners (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah why is the alliance attacking Madara and Obito directly? I don't think any of the characters can sense so they'd have been better of sneak attacking them from behind or trying to flank them. 

Instead they have lined up against them directly, very stupid considering the beast can just fire another BD at them.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Dec 3, 2012)

Switching to Sasuke and Oro?


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 3, 2012)

the alliance gets one-paneled.

make it happen kishi.


----------



## Xin (Dec 3, 2012)

I have the feeling we will switch to Oro/Sasu.
The last one was a standart switch panel.


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 3, 2012)

Please, Kishi... Don't switch to Sasuke 

DON'T DO IT


----------



## Ernie (Dec 3, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Please, Kishi... Don't switch to Sasuke
> 
> DON'T DO IT



I am afraid he will... Althought I wanna know who Sasuke and the p*d*p**** are looking for, me too want that the story now remains at the Juubi vs K11 and co.


----------



## Frosch (Dec 3, 2012)

I agree, next chapter will be Sasuke and Oro's Excellent Bogus Adventure



UchihaSage said:


> Ino attempts Shintenshin but Madara copies the technique with Sharingan and is inside of Ino's body. Then Chouji hits the Juubi's eye.



What? the Sharingan copies? madness


----------



## Voodoo chile (Dec 3, 2012)

I predict that the Juubi will not kill a single person before it is sealed back into the moon or destroyed.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 3, 2012)

Voodoo chile said:


> I predict that the Juubi will not kill a single person before it is sealed back into the moon or destroyed.



Their are +10 000 fodders. And I keep saying that at least one popular character at the good side will die by the Juubi.


----------



## Shattering (Dec 3, 2012)

Prediction 1: Obito kills Sakura in real world to prove Naruto how wrong he is.
Prediction 2: Mungen Tsukiyomi happens and Obito kills Sakura inside it to prove Naruto how wrong he is.

What I would like to see:
Madara: Obito teleport away with the Juubi and start the mungen Tsukiyomi.
Obito: And you???
Madara: I will stay here and kill them all in the meantime, just for fun


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 3, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Please, Kishi... Don't switch to Sasuke
> 
> DON'T DO IT



I second this motion!


----------



## takL (Dec 3, 2012)

madara will keep messing around till he sees the allies arent exactlly a rabble.
i dont think that is happening in the next chap. before that i bet sasukes turn will come. 

possibly madara says something about the one sasuke is meeting and then the scene is sifted to sasukes quest.


----------



## Fluon (Dec 3, 2012)

CA182 said:


> This week will be quite simple.
> 
> Chapter Title - Naruto's End
> 
> ...



Do it Kishi !


----------



## Secret Sorrow (Dec 3, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Prediction 1: Obito kills Sakura in real world to prove Naruto how wrong he is.
> Prediction 2: Mungen Tsukiyomi happens and Obito kills Sakura inside it to prove Naruto how wrong he is.
> 
> What I would like to see:
> ...



I like the prediction because we would get rid of Sakura then only Hinata has Naruto for himself.

My predictions are

1. The allied ninja force fights with Naruto, Bee, Kakashi and Guy against Madara, Obito and the Juubi. Is a rough, very hard fight on the battlefield and it looks like the Juubi is invincible. Shikaku is developing a plan at the HQ how to stop Juubi. Naruto and Kurama have a chat, were he tells Naruto everything he knows about the Juubi. 

2. Sasuke, Oro, Suigetsu and Jugo are on their way to find the person that knows everything. Oro remembers how Sasuke confronted him and the fight between them. Then he smiles creepy and asks Sasuke: "How was the fight against Itachi?" "I see that you managed to kill him and after that learned the truth about you're beloved brother." Sasuke looks at Oro with a cool and calm look and replys: "Orocimaru, how much did you knew about Itachi?" Oro: "I knew that he was working as a double spy for konoha and about the massacre." "Long ago I worked for Danzo, I knew that Itachi was working for him because he was in Anbu." Sasuke tells him to stop talking for now till they reach their destination, still puzzeled buy the words of his brother.
They reach a underground cave and Oro does something to open it. Then he tells them to get ready and enters it. The cave is pitch-black and sinister, Oro and Sasuke enter the cave. Suigetsu is kinda scared but still enters it as well. Sasuke directly behind Oro with his EMS activated say's: "Now I see, so it say's we have to follow the path futher down into the darkness and then we should meet the one with light and wisdome."


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 3, 2012)

if next chapter switch to Sauce and Oro i will be a happy panda


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 3, 2012)

Here how it goes :

Chat chat chat chat. 


@ the end of the chapter Juubi uses a massive bijuu dama, whole alliance + hachibee + Kyuubi combine their forces and stop it.


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2012)

takL said:


> madara will keep messing around till he sees the allies arent exactlly a rabble.
> i dont think that is happening in the next chap. before that i bet sasukes turn will come.
> 
> possibly madara says something about the one sasuke is meeting and then the scene is sifted to sasukes quest.



unfortunately, for the most part, kishi doesn't shift scenes until an event is ended. he focuses on thing for the most part.

 this year, we had 2 scene shifts:

 obito vs naruto.

then 

 itachi vs kabuto.

then 

madara + obito vs naruto.

yes, we saw the kages here and there but only for moments. no actual back to back scene shifting.


----------



## Harbour (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, predict the boss fight like the fight against Deathwing - first team fight with 1 tail, second with 2 tail and so on, someone fight with an eye, someone with the claws.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 3, 2012)

Addy said:


> unfortunately, for the most part, kishi doesn't shift scenes until an event is ended. he focuses on thing for the most part.
> 
> this year, we had 2 scene shifts:
> 
> ...


well last chapter closed a cycle, thats why i think that kishi might switch.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Dec 3, 2012)

*Chapter 612*

The caption says "Konoha Off paneled!?!

The battlefield is littered with countless unconscious soldiers (think Sasuke/Sound Nins) with Madara and Obito on Juubi in the middle. The only person still standing is Naruto.

Obito talks more about how Naruto is like him and how he should join him. Naruto retorts. "No I'm going to be Hokage like my father before me"

Madara gets pissed and uses the chakra of the senjuu and the fire element of the uchiha to make lightning and begins to fry him. 

Naruto burns and Obito thinks how he is a better man than him because even at the lost of his love ones he stays true to his values unlike his retarded self.  Obito zaps Madara to another dimension and juubi goes berserk. 

Naruto ask him why and he explains how naruto is a path to blah blah blah. And uses his remaining energy to teleport him and Juubi to the moon. You see a giant explosion on the moon implying Obito is dead.

Suddenly Mecha Sasuke appears. Sasukes says the people that taught him everything told him about science and technology and now he looks like a Mechanical douche bag.

Naruto says Sasuke (of course) and Sasuke replies it may be irrelevant but lets fight for no reason.

Caption:
Next chapter, Naruto and Sasuke run at each other with Chidori and Rasengan once again! Do you care?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Dec 3, 2012)

Would really like to see a sasuke chapter here.
If anything, just to explain where they are going.
Them already being there is impossible, as it has only actually been an hour since kabuto got F-d up.

This pacing is horrible...

Anyway it is cut, I really don't want to see the SHINOBI alliance win. Fuck that. They are all still fucking weak for the most part. Juubi LAZER!


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 3, 2012)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Would really like to see a sasuke chapter here.
> If anything, just to explain where they are going.
> Them already being there is impossible, as it has only actually been an hour since kabuto got F-d up.
> 
> ...


they have hawks! they can get to anywhere in 1 hour 




damn, i was just checking again how Narutimate Accel 2's soundtrack was awesome, i wish we got OroSasu for finally villain if it meant get an anime version of this theme for him:


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 3, 2012)

orochimaru summons itachi and he soloes juubi/madara/obito


----------



## ch1p (Dec 3, 2012)

If there's no preview, then change to Sasuke is likely. Furthermore, the last panel of last week is pretty week. Time for a change I guess. Isn't it near a volume end too?


----------



## Rose (Dec 3, 2012)

I think Sasuke will join the battlefield in a cliffhanger where it cant be decided weather he is in favour for Naruto or against him. And this will happen right before the new year/christmas/whatever they celebrate break. Mark my words.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 3, 2012)

*Naruto 612 Preview - The Wrath of Ino Continues*

My speculation on chapter 612 and further commentary on 611.

[YOUTUBE]dM0_fEbdtIo[/YOUTUBE]

In case that doesn't work:  

Do you think that the manga will switch to Sasuke now? Could Sakura or Hinata get fake killed to see if Naruto follows the same path as Obito?


----------



## Lovely (Dec 3, 2012)

Its too early for Sasuke. There will be a bit more of the Obito fight (maybe a few weeks of it) before the possibility of a scene change. 

612 will likely be fully about the Alliance's reaction to Madara, Obito, and Juubi. A lot of talking.


----------



## azn7136 (Dec 3, 2012)

I really want Madara to meet Sasuke... See what Madara's reaction to Sasuke is. Should be entertaining xD


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Dec 3, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> orochimaru summons itachi and he soloes juubi/madara/obito



The shitstorm that would occur if that happened...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 3, 2012)

One who knows everything should be Madara.

Imagine if he was just about to kill everyone and Sasuke summons him? 

Serious awkward moment when he finds out he's suddenly standing in a dark cave facing his 16-year-old self instead of on a battlefield.

Oh, the comments he would make.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 3, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> One who knows everything should be Madara.
> 
> Imagine if he was just about to kill everyone and Sasuke summons him?
> 
> ...



An disappointment he'd have would be short lived when seeing the hatred in Sasuke's heart. He'd more than likely cream himself in excitement. All of those years in the cave he more than likely hoped to bump into an Uchiha like Sasuke, instead he got Obito.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 4, 2012)

I feel like if it's Madara, why do they need Orochimaru for. However, Sasuke does feel so out of touch with the main plot right now.

What I can see if it's not Madara. This chapter, Sasuke and Orochimaru arrive in whatever place they went to. They do whatever shtick they need, they prepare to leave. Cut back to the alliance, who's been fighting the ten tails. Some more stuff, plot, Naruto makes some dumb speech (it is not dumb if it's about teamwork ). At a point where one sides appears to be going to lose Sasuke appears, to join that side. Other way, he'll just feel horribly disconnected. :\


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 4, 2012)

ch1p said:


> I feel like if it's Madara, why do they need Orochimaru for. However, Sasuke does feel so out of touch with the main plot right now.
> 
> What I can see if it's not Madara. This chapter, Sasuke and Orochimaru arrive in whatever place they went to. They do whatever shtick they need, they prepare to leave. Cut back to the alliance, who's been fighting the ten tails. Some more stuff, plot, Naruto makes some dumb speech (it is not dumb if it's about teamwork ). At a point where one sides appears to be going to lose Sasuke appears, to join that side. Other way, he'll just feel horribly disconnected. :\



Well I'm pretty sure Sasuke would have no clue how to find or summon Madara, and even if he did, he'd want some kind of power-up in case it went wrong.

He may also not know who the one who knows everything is. It could be some vague "one who knows everything" that Oro mentioned two years ago.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 4, 2012)

ch1p said:


> I feel like if it's Madara, why do they need Orochimaru for. However, Sasuke does feel so out of touch with the main plot right now.
> 
> What I can see if it's not Madara. This chapter, Sasuke and Orochimaru arrive in whatever place they went to. They do whatever shtick they need, they prepare to leave. Cut back to the alliance, who's been fighting the ten tails. Some more stuff, plot, Naruto makes some dumb speech (it is not dumb if it's about teamwork ). At a point where one sides appears to be going to lose Sasuke appears, to join that side. Other way, he'll just feel horribly disconnected. :\


think.


Naruto considers Sasuke his friend, it will never be complete if not all friends come to help and show the buttbuddy thing.

Also, Sasuke plans to go after Madara, his reaction to Edo Madara showed this.


And then, we have the fact that its Uchiha vs the rest of the world, if Sasuke doesnt step in, the Uchiha name will be affected forever, then we should go back to what Sasuke thought when he heard of Edo Madara, he thought exacly of Shisui talking about protect the name of the Uchiha...its all there baby, all there.


Sasuke arriving to fight against Madara would fit every plot hint, all Itachi's discourse about Naruto, comrades and "stop lying to yourself", the whole friend subject, the Uchiha name subject, the idea that Sasuke would want to finish what Itachi was trying to do when he fought Kabuto, etc, etc...its so obvious.



Feels like Kishi is doing this on purpose, he will let Sasuke totally out, so that people, and this includes not only the readers, but the alliance people, and Naruto himself, will finally come to the point where they realize that they cant win this without a complete union of all forces, ie, without having an Uchiha by their side too. If the alliance win now, without anybody representing the Uchiha by their side, it will feel just wrong, will feel like they dont belong in the ninja world, by their side, and they are supposed to be annihilated.



I see two options.

In the first option, Sasuke will finally arrive there, help, and if his fight with Naruto happens, it will be something that is above them, related to what the one who knows everything has to say.

The second option, Sasuke will stay out, only to arrive at the end of the war and become the target of the whole ninja world after Obito's and Madara's defeat, he would be the last Uchiha and the last menance to the ninja world, maybe putting his hands on Juubi.


----------



## Mansali (Dec 4, 2012)

Do you have time for Naruto? I want to explain how Narutoism works and how you can also find salvation.
Now before I begin let me name the major players in this world.
Lord Jashin: “THE FATHER”
PNJ: The eternal god of the ninja world. “The Holy Spirit”
Rikudo: “The SON” – sent to save the world. 
Uzumaki Naruto: The second coming of Rikudo
Long ago thousands of years ago….  The evil sins of man had manifested themselves in the form of the Juubi, a beast with unstoppable power. This evil beast had ravaged the land for hundreds of years. 
Luckily Lord Jashin the deity of the universe decided to send his only son (Rikudo) to change the course of mankind. PNJ used its infinite powers to impregnate a woman….who ended up giving birth to Rikudo.
Rikudo was very wise as a kid and was able to change any man’s heart. His power was called the TNJ and he was able to amass a large following because of that. He spread the power of ninjutsu to mankind and was the first shinobi.
Rikudo faced the Juubi and took in all the sins of mankind inside him. As a result he became frail. He was captured and killed by the evil war lords of that time. He died to forgive and save mankind from its sins. 
BUT he was reborn and sent to heaven. 
AND the world was in peril again and then came his second coming….in the form of Uzumaki Naruto. 
YOU BETTER BELIEVE IT.
BELIEVE IN NARUTO…BELIEVE IN HIS TNJ AND YOU WILL BE SAVED. Lord Jashin loves you :3


----------



## ch1p (Dec 4, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Well I'm pretty sure Sasuke would have no clue how to find or summon Madara, and even if he did, he'd want some kind of power-up in case it went wrong.
> 
> He may also not know who the one who knows everything is. It could be some vague "one who knows everything" that Oro mentioned two years ago.



I know it's believable, but it's just so sloppy. Sasuke was already planning on going to the battlefield.



Jeαnne said:


> think.
> 
> 
> Naruto considers Sasuke his friend, it will never be complete if not all friends come to help and show the buttbuddy thing.
> ...



I'm not against it. Just there won't be a Sasuke VS Naruto between enemies then. I'm also not against that. However, that's not what's commonly accepted as what's going to happen, eh. Shitstorm.  I like those. The way I roll.



cosmovsgoku said:


> I predict filler chapter



Noes.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 4, 2012)

I have a feeling that Sasuke is gonna show up to the battlefield and kill Obito.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 4, 2012)

ch1p said:


> I know it's believable, but it's just so sloppy. Sasuke was already planning on going to the battlefield.



Sloppy writing? In Kishi's manga? Bullshit.



> I'm not against it. *Just there won't be a Sasuke VS Naruto between enemies then.* I'm also not against that. However, that's not what's commonly accepted as what's going to happen, eh. Shitstorm.  I like those. The way I roll.



I don't think this will happen anyway.

They'll be friends and rivals when they have their big fight.

Too many things are problematic otherwise.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 4, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sloppy writing? In Kishi's manga? Bullshit.



Noes! Kishi is a bad writer, my only weakness. 



> I don't think this will happen anyway.
> 
> They'll be friends and rivals when they have their big fight.
> 
> Too many things are problematic otherwise.



I can't even begin to say how much I'd prefer this scenario. We already had VotE and I don't see their fight to be nothing but Biju Bomb VS Susano.


----------



## rac585 (Dec 4, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Sasuke arriving to fight against Madara would fit every plot hint, all Itachi's discourse about Naruto, comrades and "stop lying to yourself", the whole friend subject, the Uchiha name subject, the idea that Sasuke would want to finish what Itachi was trying to do when he fought Kabuto, etc, etc...its so obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> Feels like Kishi is doing this on purpose, he will let Sasuke totally out, so that people, and this includes not only the readers, but the alliance people, and Naruto himself, will finally come to the point where they realize that they cant win this without a complete union of all forces, ie, without having an Uchiha by their side too. If the alliance win now, without anybody representing the Uchiha by their side, it will feel just wrong, will feel like they dont belong in the ninja world, by their side, and they are supposed to be annihilated.



wow. very interesting. redemption in front of the whole world.


----------



## jgalt7 (Dec 4, 2012)

the one who knows everything.........is.................ten ten (final villain).


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 4, 2012)

ch1p said:


> I can't even begin to say how much I'd prefer this scenario. We already had VotE and I don't see their fight to be nothing but Biju Bomb VS Susano.



Manga needs to come full circle with Naruto and Sasuke fighting side by side against a common enemy, something we haven't really seen since the Land of Waves arc. 

Their animosity *must* be solved through an alliance and unity, and it must be one formed of their own individual volitions, or else the entire main theme of the manga falls apart. You can't force understanding on someone (then again, this is Kishi, who seems to think it's possible). 

That and there's the whole problem of Sasuke being objectified. If the last big battle between the two is just Sasuke being beaten/TnJed by Naruto, who seems to think his greatest task is "bringing him back", then it's a complete destruction and dismissal of Sasuke's character. He just becomes the worthless prize that was beaten into submission. 

Unless the final fight between the two is one between friends/rivals, there's really no way that fight could work without completely ruining Sasuke as a character. If there is a final fight between them at all, it will be at the end of the manga, and it may not even be a fight we see the ending of, because they will be equals. If not in power, then in spirit. And if the manga stays true to its themes, that's all that matters.

tl;;dr

People who are just wanting a beatdown are more than likely going to be sorely disappointed.


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 4, 2012)

HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> The shitstorm that would occur if that happened...







Shirosaki said:


> I have a feeling that Sasuke is gonna show up to the battlefield and kill Obito.



that'd be the best thing to ever happen

"been waiting to kill you, piece of shit"


----------



## Jad (Dec 4, 2012)

More Might Gai and Rock Lee action and I am as cool as a cucumber. I'm a simple man with simple desires.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 4, 2012)

Things arent looking good for team Lolchihas, Naruto hasnt even busted out the chakra of the other Bijuu yet. Not to mention there is still BSM. Sasuke gonna cry when he sees how Naruto went from Kage level to Rikudou level overnight


----------



## Escargon (Dec 4, 2012)

I predict a boring chapter with just bullshit and half of the pages just people posing and preparing jutsus or screaming nonsense trying to get attention


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 4, 2012)

Escargon said:


> I predict a boring chapter with just bullshit and half of the pages just people posing and preparing jutsus *or screaming nonsense trying to get attention*



Naruto?


----------



## Escargon (Dec 4, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Naruto?



Lets not forget the ninjas jumping down screaming "FIRST DIVISION" etc and posing infront of a big monster with doublesharingan


----------



## jgalt7 (Dec 4, 2012)

i predict madara will perform edo tensei and raise some dead uchihas from his time....lolz...do it kishi!  edo performing edo!


----------



## Scizor (Dec 4, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> i predict madara will perform edo tensei and raise some dead uchihas from his time....lolz...do it kishi!  edo performing edo!



Edoception


----------



## ed17 (Dec 4, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> i predict madara will perform edo tensei and raise some dead uchihas from his time....lolz...do it kishi!  edo performing edo!



Madara : I'm gonna edo my brother!
*edo tensei*
Izuna : what?! I'm alive?!
Madara : lol brother, long time no see
Izuna : It's you! lol what's up with those super strange looking eyes?
Madara : lol these are the rinnegan, it can pull some crazy ass jutsus
Izuna : That's awesome brother! how did you get dat?
Madara : lol I was freaking old at that time,I was lying on my bed and suddenly those eyes just appeared!
Izuna : Wow!
Madara : lol, now obito, could you please go away cuz I'm gonna play with this monster along with my brother
Tobi : I thought that you want to start mugen tsukuyomi as soon as possible
Madara : wut? it's just a random jutsu name that I imagined when I was bored lol


----------



## Mateush (Dec 4, 2012)

Lol Izuna ^^ Well honestly I don't think Madara and Izuna would get along well. Izuna seems more reliable and he wouldn't like Madara doing all this shit. Why I think this? Because Madara isn't the type who would give up his eyes and die in peace.


----------



## Raventhal (Dec 4, 2012)

There is a small chance we get the reveal on why Kakashi penatrated Rin in front of Obito.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Dec 4, 2012)

it's because every woman likes to be penetrated by men. No need to know other.


----------



## Fluon (Dec 4, 2012)

ed17 said:


> Madara : I'm gonna edo my brother!
> *edo tensei*
> Izuna : what?! I'm alive?!
> Madara : lol brother, long time no see
> ...



HAHAHA ! BEST PREDICTION OF THIS THREAD ! 
Seriously, Kishi should make this.



GoDMasteR said:


> it's because every woman likes to be penetrated by men. No need to know other.



Strange way to be penetrated.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 4, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Naruto?



Haters gonna hate.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 4, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Manga needs to come full circle with Naruto and Sasuke fighting side by side against a common enemy, something we haven't really seen since the Land of Waves arc.



There was the VS Gaara, but Sasuke was in the background after he was exausted. Come to think of it, it shows, this exact predicament. Sasuke was at his best when he fought with and for his friends (vs Zabuza, Chunin exams, first part of VS Gaara), but when he couldn't keep up or turned on them it was his worst (everywhere else). The fact that he was beaten by Naruto gave him much angst. Only anti-Sasuke fans want to see him in such a position, where he'd lose, both in strenght (there goes 'they are equalz' argument) and in pride.



> Their animosity *must* be solved through an alliance and unity, and it must be one formed of their own individual volitions, or else the entire main theme of the manga falls apart. You can't force understanding on someone (then again, this is Kishi, who seems to think it's possible).



On one hand, I think this is possible. Sasuke has rejected Naruto's understanding and TnJ always, what's so different this time around? What can possibly happen if he isn't at least torn with whatever he's going to learn with the one who knows all? Itachi has always been the one who changed Sasuke's mind. It feels like giving Naruto's TnJ a positive effect after all the rejection more like a 'Naruto is main character', then proper story building. On the other, Naruto has redeemed most villains through TnJ. 



> That and there's the whole problem of Sasuke being objectified. If the last big battle between the two is just Sasuke being beaten/TnJed by Naruto, who seems to think his greatest task is "bringing him back", then it's a complete destruction and dismissal of Sasuke's character. He just becomes the worthless prize that was beaten into submission.
> 
> Unless the final fight between the two is one between friends/rivals, there's really no way that fight could work without completely ruining Sasuke as a character. If there is a final fight between them at all, it will be at the end of the manga, and it may not even be a fight we see the ending of, because they will be equals. If not in power, then in spirit. And if the manga stays true to its themes, that's all that matters.



Yep.

I am afraid though. The Chosen One and Rikudo's children came from _nowhere_. The first I think it's going to be subverted, because IMO it seems like the frog was talking about Obito more than Sasuke (who Naruto would fight). The second, I'd laugh if it was just Obito trolling and pandering to Naruto's penchant for wanting to be important.  Yeah, Naruto is important, but not because of some dumb geneology chart. And he should understand that, believe in his worth, not spouting nonsense like 'Jiraiya / Minato believed in me, you must too, and if you don't agree then I'm going to beat you up until you agree '. 



> People who are just wanting a beatdown are more than likely going to be sorely disappointed.



I hope so, at least.


----------



## 8 (Dec 4, 2012)

i predict a sakura panel, a hinata panel, and many many pages of silly pairing discussions.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 4, 2012)

8 said:


> i predict a sakura panel, a hinata panel, and many many pages of silly pairing discussions.



Noes. I've filled my quota in pairing shit for the week.


----------



## Agony (Dec 4, 2012)

i hope madara trolls obito and kills him.


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 4, 2012)

8 said:


> i predict a sakura panel, a hinata panel, and many many pages of silly pairing discussions.



There would be no discussion if the shipping tease was between the two


----------



## 8 (Dec 4, 2012)

ch1p said:


> Noes. I've filled my quota in pairing shit for the week.


a naruto week starts and ends with the release of a new chapter. new week, new quota. don't worry, you'll be fine.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 4, 2012)

9 members and 44 guests?

Lol we're outmatched! 

-----------------
Anyways I predict Naruto talks to Shikaku using Katsuya and asks if he knows how the Kage are.

Shikaku says "All forms of chakra on that battlefield vanished from the sensing waterball a while ago..."

Naruto cries.


----------



## Frosch (Dec 4, 2012)

HEY KISHI THIS SURE IS A GOOD TIME TO CHANGE THE FOCUS OF THE MANGA TO A COMPLETELY DIFFERENT THING


----------



## ch1p (Dec 4, 2012)

Meh, Naruto crying. He already did for Jiraiya. While Sakura has cried 100x times since the dawn of the manga, I want to see her rage over Tsunade. I also want her and Shizune to tag team one of the Uchihas.



8 said:


> a naruto week starts and ends with the release of a new chapter. new week, new quota. don't worry, you'll be fine.



No, I'm a delicate soul, look at my sig for proof. I like sweet and cute things, I can't handle all this antagonism. 



Geijutsu said:


> HEY KISHI THIS SURE IS A GOOD TIME TO CHANGE THE FOCUS OF THE MANGA TO A COMPLETELY DIFFERENT THING



we're switching to sasuke++


----------



## HumanRage (Dec 4, 2012)

prediction : focus switches to anything else but the ninja alliance (the daimyos, sauce, kages, whatever) for several chapters, 'til half of the alliance is slaughtered offpanel and then focus on them again.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 4, 2012)

I predicit:

ONE

HUGE

MASSIVE

ORGY


----------



## Jin-E (Dec 4, 2012)

The Big G said:


> I predicit:
> 
> ONE
> 
> ...



Since 99% of the people assembled on the battlefield are male, that means one giant sausage fest

Don't think i want


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Dec 4, 2012)

Someone from Hidden Mist recognizes in Obito the Hidden Fourth Mizukage and Naruto & Co. go WTF?!

Konoha and Kiri begin to argue over this issue and we get more info & flashback on Bloody Mist era.


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 4, 2012)

I predict ten chapters of Konohamaru fighting Chibizetsus.




Jin-E said:


> Since 99% of the people assembled on the battlefield are male, that means one giant sausage fest
> 
> Don't think i want



So? All Naruto needs to do is make some 40k sexy no jutsu clones.


----------



## Addy (Dec 4, 2012)

please kishi:

1- no pip talks this chapter.
2- no parings this chapter.
3- just let obito and juubi die already......... they are ruining madara for me


----------



## CA182 (Dec 4, 2012)

I predict the following quote.

Naruto - _We're facing two Rinnegan users. Keep safe by using your long range Ninjutsu!
_
The forums as a whole will react with this.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't care about the forums reaction anymore.  

I know I will love the next chapter atleast if it remains at the Juubi.


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 4, 2012)

Neji will be found.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 4, 2012)

Ino solos.


----------



## Addy (Dec 4, 2012)

CA182 said:


> I predict the following quote.
> 
> Naruto - _We're facing two Rinnegan users. Keep safe by using your long range Ninjutsu!
> _
> The forums as a whole will react with this.



naurto pulling an itachi next chapter would show you that itachi is the best sensei naruto ever had


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 4, 2012)

Addy said:
			
		

> 2- no parings this chapter.


If we get so much as one panel of Sakura and/or Hinata, that's exactly what could happen.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 4, 2012)

Addy said:


> please kishi:
> 
> 1- no pip talks this chapter.
> 2- no parings this chapter.
> 3- just let obito and juubi die already......... they are ruining madara for me


Juubi does not ruin Madara. 

Madara is the one ruing Juubi..


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 4, 2012)

Agony said:


> i hope madara trolls obito and kills him.



Obito will get TNJ'D before he dies. So I don't think it'll happen next chapter.
He probably has 10 chapters or so left.


----------



## Harbour (Dec 4, 2012)

Hiashi about Madara: I take him on my own!

Next chapter: Byakugan against Rinnegan and Sharingan - who will win!

NF - ck


----------



## CA182 (Dec 4, 2012)

Addy said:


> naurto pulling an itachi next chapter would show you that itachi is the best sensei naruto ever had



Lol I just like that Naruto's plan to take on Madara, Obito and the Juubi last chapter was the shadow clone _ninjutsu._

Preta path gg.

If this chapter we find out that Itachi actually managed to drill something of worth into Naruto. (:ho) I will bow down to his fans and proclaim him my god too.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 4, 2012)

I can't believe I'm saying this (since my all favourite characters are on focus now)

but

I want Sasuke switch.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 4, 2012)

I like the idea that was said before about someone from Kiri recognising Obito. Fantastic writing on Kishi's behalf is all that would be required, too.

BUT - this chapter will be a transition chapter, I think. Kishimoto will show us the Kage's watching Tsunade and Onooki dying, before rushing to battle with Neji and Kankurou in tow; before switching to THE GRAND ADVENTURES OF SASUKE & CO. Let's face it, this fight will be mostly off-panelled to make way for Sauce. Kishimoto loves this Uchiha wank


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 4, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Manga needs to come full circle with Naruto and Sasuke fighting side by side against a common enemy, something we haven't really seen since the Land of Waves arc.
> 
> Their animosity *must* be solved through an alliance and unity, and it must be one formed of their own individual volitions, or else the entire main theme of the manga falls apart. You can't force understanding on someone (then again, this is Kishi, who seems to think it's possible).
> 
> ...


some people just ignore completly the main theme of the manga for the sake of character hate and fandom rivalry


----------



## Addy (Dec 4, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Lol I just like that Naruto's plan to take on Madara, Obito and the Juubi last chapter was the shadow clone _ninjutsu._
> 
> Preta path gg.
> 
> If this chapter we find out that Itachi actually managed to drill something of worth into Naruto. (:ho) I will bow down to his fans and proclaim him my god too.



saved on my email for future reference 



bearzerger said:


> I predict ten chapters of Konohamaru fighting Chibizetsus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't want to see a 16 year old transvestite being plowed in the ass by 40000 guys simultaneously since KB shares the experience it gets with the original 




ewwwwww 

_The edit button. Please use it. -*SaiST*_​


----------



## SaiST (Dec 4, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Manga needs to come full circle with Naruto and Sasuke fighting side by side against a common enemy, something we haven't really seen since the Land of Waves arc.
> 
> Their animosity *must* be solved through an alliance and unity, and it must be one formed of their own individual volitions, or else the entire main theme of the manga falls apart. You can't force understanding on someone (then again, this is Kishi, who seems to think it's possible).
> 
> ...


Quit bein' so awesome, Pika.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 4, 2012)

A dies and Darui becomes Raikage


----------



## KevKev (Dec 4, 2012)

The Manga ends with the two of them start fighting? 


NF will be shut down for weeks


----------



## PopoTime (Dec 4, 2012)

Preta Path? Sage clone GG 

Madara's overconfidence will be his undoing


----------



## Annabella (Dec 4, 2012)

I predict Naruto looks at one of the girls...and the site crashes

Also, I want an update on Karin, obviously she's broken out of prison but where is she now..


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 4, 2012)

i bet that she will sense Sasuke and Orochimaru and be like "WTF?"


----------



## ch1p (Dec 4, 2012)

I can't wait for tomorrow, it's either the Sauce or the Alliance.  It pleases me so.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 4, 2012)

Hopefully we get Sasuke, it's a good time to switch focus.

And I want to see what Karin's reaction will be to Orochimaru.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 4, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> I predict Naruto looks at ino's ass...and the site crashes



^Corrected. 

There would be so much anger from the NaruHina and NaruSaku fandoms. 

It would be glorious!


----------



## Annabella (Dec 4, 2012)

CA182 said:


> ^Corrected.
> 
> There would be so much anger from the NaruHina and NaruSaku fandoms.
> 
> It would be glorious!



I think this pairing war is more entertaining than the 4th great shinobi war


----------



## Itachisaywat (Dec 4, 2012)

So are these Naruhina/NaruSaku groups truly that powerful? I have only heard legends of their feats.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 4, 2012)

Itachisaywat said:


> So are these Naruhina/NaruSaku groups truly that powerful? I have only heard legends of their feats.



...They no longer have the power they once wielded when both girls said "I love you."

But they are still a force to fear. It'd just take a comment in a new chapter to spawn an unstoppable influx of NaruHina or NaruSaku threads.

Although considering how things are going it's probable that Sakura is going to be healing Naruto next chapter while the alliance fights.

Which could be the start of a special week. 

*Also *

I forgot to point out the obvious prediction 

The alliance nins will ask what the monstrosity they're facing _is_ and how the Juubi can be there when Naruto and Bee aren't captured.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 4, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> I predict Naruto looks at one of the girls*Ino*...and the site crashes





CA182 said:


> ^Corrected.
> 
> There would be so much anger from the NaruHina and NaruSaku fandoms.
> 
> It would be glorious!



I'd like to have a change of pace with the NaruSakaHina Pairings anyway


----------



## Annabella (Dec 4, 2012)

^ maybe Naruto will decide he loves Ino now, she saved the world after all


Itachisaywat said:


> So are these Naruhina/NaruSaku groups truly that powerful? I have only heard legends of their feats.



Well, when there's even the slightest bit of interaction between two characters that people ship then all hell breaks loose, like last week the most active threads were the pairing ones..it's serious business

And very entertaining for us spectators so I predict moar romantic angst filled drama...do it Kishi.


----------



## Frosch (Dec 4, 2012)

PopoTime said:


> Preta Path? Sage clone GG
> 
> Madara's overconfidence will be his undoing



So you mean to say Madara does have a weakness?


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 4, 2012)

i bet that Madara will absorb sage chakra as if it was nothing, his body might be compatible someway


----------



## CA182 (Dec 4, 2012)

This isn't a prediction but a certainty. 

Chouji - "By the power of grayskull!" 

_Turns into a giant butterfly._

He-Man! He-Man! And  of the universe


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 4, 2012)

btw, if Chouji transforms into a butterfly, does it mean that his normal form is a cocoon?


----------



## CA182 (Dec 4, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> btw, if Chouji transforms into a butterfly, does it mean that his normal form is a cocoon?



Lol Chouji's true form.


Make it happen Kishi!


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 4, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Lol Chouji's true form.
> 
> 
> Make it happen Kishi!





gross


----------



## CA182 (Dec 4, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> gross



I predict Chouji's true form lives inside Shino as queen. The thing we think is Chouji is just a butterfly clone.



(Lol could you imagine if anything like this appeared in the next chap? )


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 4, 2012)

CA182 said:


> I predict Chouji's true form lives inside Shino as queen. The thing we think is Chouji is just a butterfly clone.
> 
> 
> 
> (Lol could you imagine if anything like this appeared in the next chap? )


dont even


----------



## Cromer (Dec 4, 2012)

NaruIno is an awesome crack pairing.


----------



## slickcat (Dec 4, 2012)

expecting a talk chapter, mixed with alliance stalling juubi and getting killed(fodder) while naruto explains the nature of his technique. expecting some minato threads tomorrow. bla bla minato created the technique. bla bla bla. minato had wind element disposition ....


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 4, 2012)

Naruto 612: That Jutsu

Obito: A Jutsu more powerful than the infinite Tsukiyomi? Gurararara.
Naruto: Ha. The entire ninja world is fighting against you and together we can overcome anything.
Obito:....

(Alliance looks over at Madara)

Madara: Who gave you insects the persmission to gaze upon me? Enough of this nonsense. I think it's time for the Juubi to use THAT jutsu.

(Juubi uses yawn no jutsu; this results in most of the alliance being knocked out. Only Naruto/Kakashi/Gai/Bee remain)

Madara: So even in an exhuasted state, those four managed to stay on their feet. It seems THAT jutsu has its limits. But this is the end....

Kakashi: Ah...at least Sakura healed me before getting knocked out.

Obito: So what happened to the entire ninja world, Naruto?

Kakashi: Leave Obito to me....
(Obito and Madara both use Katon; Kakashi uses Raikiri. Level 3. Gai resorts to the final gate....)
Madara_o
Obito: o_o


----------



## Turrin (Dec 4, 2012)

I predict rookie madness and Kurama telling Naruto he can help in the chakra recovery by drawing in natural energy.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 4, 2012)

If this chapter is anything less than the Juubi annihilating the alliance it'll be a shit.

So basically the chapter's guaranteed to suck.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 4, 2012)

slickcat said:


> *expecting a talk chapter*, mixed with alliance stalling juubi and getting killed(fodder) while naruto explains the nature of his technique. expecting some minato threads tomorrow. bla bla minato created the technique. bla bla bla. minato had wind element disposition ....



Soooo basically like the last 15 chapters.



CA182 said:


> I predict Chouji's true form lives inside Shino as queen. The thing we think is Chouji is just a butterfly clone.
> 
> 
> 
> (Lol could you imagine if anything like this appeared in the next chap? )



Ah shit did you really just say that?    I was seriously just looking at ceratonurus fossils a few hours ago and being creeped out. I will never watch that movie the way same again.


----------



## Summers (Dec 4, 2012)

This is going to be a Nakama chapter, full of spamming from fodders, and teamwork from the named characters. It will look like their making a slight difference, and that the villains are a tiny bit surprised. The chapter will end will end like last chapter, with the posing and patting themselves on the back on how awesome Nakama power is.

Then they will get fucking fucked. 

If we are lucky or unlucky (depending on you like of the character) we will get a "Well that was LOLZ" from Madara.

The chapter will actually end with Madara folding his arms, in that strange pose that so many like. Ya know the one with his man skirt constantly uplifted by his invisible boner for Hashirama.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 4, 2012)

the juubi for some reason does not use any bijuu bombs so no one gets killed


----------



## Annabella (Dec 4, 2012)

I think we'll see Naruto rallying up the troops with a motivational speech, people getting inspired, teamwork, friendship etc etc..


----------



## MS81 (Dec 4, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Kakashi: Leave Obito to me....
> (Obito and Madara both use Katon; Kakashi uses Raikiri. Level 3. Gai resorts to the final gate....)
> Madara_o
> Obito: o_o



Raikiri level 3 either have nature chakra or kyuubi's chakra to mix with Kakashi chakra's!!!!


----------



## Frosch (Dec 4, 2012)

I want Spiral Zetsu back 

Looks like he vanished somewhere between contacting Nagato and the attack of the kyuubi


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 4, 2012)

New Sage Mode feats. To the Battledome!


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Dec 4, 2012)

A switch to Sasuke is almost guaranteed. Especially since the Juubi is made up of natural energy. Perfect opportunity for Juugo and his disney animal friends to make a comment about it.


----------



## Grendel (Dec 4, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> A switch to Sasuke is almost guaranteed. Especially since the Juubi is made up of natural energy. Perfect opportunity for Juugo and his disney animal friends to make a comment about it.



A switch to sasuke wouldn't be bad but I'd be more interested in what's been going on rather than them making to the battle and that being offpanel and covered in flashbacks


----------



## Chausie (Dec 4, 2012)

It better switch to Sasuke.

Shits starting to bore me.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Dec 4, 2012)

I predict the Alliance being impressive but the Juubi disregarding this and dominating anyway.


----------



## Summers (Dec 4, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> A switch to Sasuke is almost guaranteed. Especially since the Juubi is made up of natural energy. Perfect opportunity for Juugo and his* disney animal friends *to make a comment about it.



Reps, because for some reason this tickles me to no end.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 4, 2012)

With the alliance no kishi won't kill them off.


----------



## Syntaxis (Dec 4, 2012)

It can only go a few ways, in my opinion:

1. Alliance struggles, but wins. Madara defeated.

Or...

2. Alliance is beaten, Naruto pulls SAGE POWER, wins. Is then hero.

Or...

3. Madara betrays Tobi, or Tobi turns, and helps Naruto & co. win.

Or...

4. Kabuto joins the fray. He learnt from Itachi's jutsu and is a completely changed man now. He pulls out a bunch of ninjutsu that even he was hiding from everyone else. A jutsu he was about to use on Itachi before he realized it was too late. Together they prevail.

Or...

...

Kishimoto will surprise us all anyway.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 4, 2012)

Juubi incinerates entire Alliance except for the Love Ninja, who goes back to an empty Konoha and writes post-apocalyptic novels about being ForeverAlone for the rest of his life.



Seriously, Madara better win.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 4, 2012)

this chapter will either be a 10 or a 0 for me 


10, if focus switch to Sasuke, or Juubi kill the whole alliance


0 if the focus stays on the alliance, and they last 5 minutes against Juubi, Madara and Obito. Its just set for fail, i cant see how kishi could make nobody dying in this situation when fucking Juubi is there...


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Dec 4, 2012)

Alliance stomping the Jūbi.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 4, 2012)

Juubi stomping the Alliance.

Or sort of sludging over them.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 4, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> this chapter will either be a 10 or a 0 for me
> 
> 
> 10, if focus switch to Sasuke, or Juubi kill the whole alliance
> ...



+1

Srsly, some 'ultimate tailed beast' it will be if it can't even obliterate the alliance.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 4, 2012)

What will probably happen: Alliance will resist all attacks.


What should happen if Kishi were realistic: Juubi uses a continuous bijuu bomb beam on the alliance while Madara throws one meteor after the other at them, and activates Perfect Susanoo to use the swords on them , and Obito, well, Obito is not even necessary


----------



## Summers (Dec 4, 2012)

God I hope we just get surprised, Even if it's a bad one. Cause right now it is shaping up to be boring chapter, since it seems so predictable. It's either Nakama power looks good then fails, or utter desperation until Naruto can save the day. 

Looking at those option I might really like a switch to sasuke cause then we can see Oro, sure we would waste 6 pages on Taka being comic relief, but we could get some answers on what Oro plans are and the where they are going.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 4, 2012)

I bet that Madara will suddenly forget how to use clones


----------



## Chausie (Dec 4, 2012)

Or maybe Sasuke will turn up at the fight and the chapter will just be panel after panel of Naruto saying '...Sasuke...'


----------



## Annabella (Dec 4, 2012)

^ he'll think the genjutsu has begun.."Sasuke is that really you? am I dreaming? this is the best dream of my life dattebayo" 


I want either: the Juubi to flatten the alliance.

Or

Madara makes it rain meteors


----------



## Star★Platinum (Dec 4, 2012)

Teamwork and love overcomes all in this manga, so expect to be disappointed.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Dec 4, 2012)

Tobi will get villain redemption. All the comments pertaining to him saying "Naruto reminds me of me... when" already have foreshadowing around it.


----------



## Grendel (Dec 4, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> What will probably happen: Alliance will resist all attacks.
> 
> 
> What should happen if Kishi were realistic: Juubi uses a continuous bijuu bomb beam on the alliance while Madara throws one meteor after the other at them, and activates Perfect Susanoo to use the swords on them , and Obito, well, Obito is not even necessary



To be fair...no author in this entire genre would eliminate the entire alliance...though i can understand wanting more death but mass slaughter is kinda unrealistic to expect...


----------



## Mansali (Dec 4, 2012)

I know this wont happen but what if the Juubi starts a beam that no one can dodge and Naruto suddenly opens his eyes and he has the rinnegan 

To be continued 

What would be your reaction


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 4, 2012)

SonVegeta said:


> I know this wont happen but what if the Juubi starts a beam that no one can dodge and Naruto suddenly opens his eyes and he has the rinnegan
> 
> To be continued
> 
> What would be your reaction



The same one to failchigo being a quincy all of a sudden. I'd just shake my head in disapproval.


----------



## Talis (Dec 4, 2012)

I think we'll get more Obito's flashback, the last chapter ended up with Obito's face again.


----------



## Grendel (Dec 4, 2012)

SonVegeta said:


> I know this wont happen but what if the Juubi starts a beam that no one can dodge and Naruto suddenly opens his eyes and he has the rinnegan
> 
> To be continued
> 
> What would be your reaction



Giving naruto the rinnegan would be terrible imo


----------



## Chausie (Dec 4, 2012)

SonVegeta said:


> I know this wont happen but what if the Juubi starts a beam that no one can dodge and Naruto suddenly opens his eyes and he has the rinnegan
> 
> To be continued
> 
> What would be your reaction



Cry.

Then be excited to see what the next OP upgrade Sasuke will get in order to counter it.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 4, 2012)

SonVegeta said:


> I know this wont happen but what if the Juubi starts a beam that no one can dodge and Naruto suddenly opens his eyes and he has the rinnegan
> 
> To be continued
> 
> What would be your reaction


So, he'd basically become rikudu
I'd be annoyed, eye powers are not really Naruto's forte.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 4, 2012)

kages appear with a dead or dying tsunade and gaara give naruto a bit of the one tail he has left and time for narutot o create his own juubi


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 4, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> What will probably happen: Alliance will resist all attacks.
> 
> 
> What should happen if Kishi were realistic: Juubi uses a continuous bijuu bomb beam on the alliance while Madara throws one meteor after the other at them, and activates Perfect Susanoo to use the swords on them , and Obito, well, Obito is not even necessary





Obito is very useful.

S/T jutsu to Konoha general store.

Return with popcorn.

If Madara wants it freshly popped, then Obito can use his katons.


----------



## Uchia Obito (Dec 4, 2012)

People underestimating the alliance here. A lot of people here just see a bunch of useless ninjas, but look at it the other way for a second. There are alot of unique abilities united now and I think Kishi wants to show this, but of course Edo Madara is untouchable (for now), but without Kabutos "help" he wouldnt just stay there and enjoy the sight lol, he would have been owned by now, so he should be thankful for unlimited chakra.
Still, I hope for a shift to Oro and his show, but it seems like, Kishi wont do that until the redemption of Obito.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 4, 2012)

Base Naruto solos the Juubi. O shittttttttttttttt


----------



## Talis (Dec 4, 2012)

Juubi will swallow Naruto and he will meet the RS inside Juubi. (refering to that Madara gebjutsu panel showing the Juubi with RS in its mouth)


----------



## Sarry (Dec 4, 2012)

Come on Kishi!
Let the alliance fear the mighty rocks of doom, the meteors of the heavens and the woods of destiny; the same powers that have defeated Uchihas for millennia!


----------



## Mansali (Dec 4, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> Base Naruto solos the Juubi. O shittttttttttttttt



Do you have time for Narutoism? Do you have what it takes to get the blessings of Lord Jashin and the power of PNJ? 

Now before I begin let me name the major players in this world.
Lord Jashin: “THE FATHER”
PNJ: The eternal god of the ninja world. “The Holy Spirit”
Rikudo: “The SON” – sent to save the world. 
Uzumaki Naruto: The second coming of Rikudo
Long ago thousands of years ago…. The evil sins of man had manifested themselves in the form of the Juubi, a beast with unstoppable power. This evil beast had ravaged the land for hundreds of years. 
Luckily Lord Jashin the deity of the universe decided to send his only son (Rikudo) to change the course of mankind. PNJ used its infinite powers to impregnate a woman….who ended up giving birth to Rikudo.
Rikudo was very wise as a kid and was able to change any man’s heart. His power was called the TNJ and he was able to amass a large following because of that. He spread the power of ninjutsu to mankind and was the first shinobi.
Rikudo faced the Juubi and took in all the sins of mankind inside him. As a result he became frail. He was captured and killed by the evil war lords of that time. He died to forgive and save mankind from its sins. 
BUT he was reborn and sent to heaven. 
AND the world was in peril again and then came his second coming….in the form of Uzumaki Naruto. 
YOU BETTER BELIEVE IT.
BELIEVE IN NARUTO…BELIEVE IN HIS TNJ AND YOU WILL BE SAVED.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 4, 2012)

Talis said:


> I think we'll get more Obito's flashback, the last chapter ended up with Obito's face again.



Oh please no. But I expect this, Tobito and his daymn flashbacks  
He always needs one...


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Dec 4, 2012)

I predict that Samehada will be relavent again!!! 

...oh, who am I kidding.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Dec 4, 2012)

SonVegeta said:


> I know this wont happen but what if the Juubi starts a beam that no one can dodge and Naruto suddenly opens his eyes and he has the rinnegan
> 
> To be continued
> 
> What would be your reaction



Is it bad that I want this? 

The Rinnegan can open so many doors for Naruto and it can compliment his fighting style in pretty interesting ways. 

For instance, he could use Kagebunshin as paths, or make an entire army of them with shared vision, and then there'd be all the new kinds of Rasengan he could do now that he could add any elements he wanted to them.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Dec 5, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Is it bad that I want this?
> 
> The Rinnegan can open so many doors for Naruto and it can compliment his fighting style in pretty interesting ways.
> 
> For instance, he could use Kagebunshin as paths, or make an entire army of them with shared vision, and then there'd be all the new kinds of Rasengan he could do now that he could add any elements he wanted to them.


I don't see Naruto getting Rinnegan until way after the end of series, in some sort of epilogue where Naruto is basically Rikudou Sennin 2.0+


----------



## Ricky Sen (Dec 5, 2012)

Shit always hits the fan when all the actors in a plot arc are gathered, in this manga. I expect something truly unpredictable to happen.

Rikudou Sennin makes an appearance in Naruto's mind? The Juubi breaks free from Madara's control? Rookie 11 get relevant screen time? 

Nah, that last one is too crazy.


----------



## Grendel (Dec 5, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Is it bad that I want this?
> 
> The Rinnegan can open so many doors for Naruto and it can compliment his fighting style in pretty interesting ways.
> 
> For instance, he could use Kagebunshin as paths, or make an entire army of them with shared vision, and then there'd be all the new kinds of Rasengan he could do now that he could add any elements he wanted to them.



While it might be interesting in that regard it is also basically saying none of the other powers naruto gained were enough and his accomplishments just due to overwhelming hax...


----------



## Klue (Dec 5, 2012)

Naruto won't receive the Rinnegan, no way. He'd completely rape the manga. 

*Powers*

Sage's Body
Sage Mode
Kyuubi Jinchuuriki
Other Bijuu's chakra
Sage's Eyes


----------



## UchihaSage (Dec 5, 2012)

Anyone else think rinnegan is boring? I liked the Pain fight but I think Kishi is not doing anything good with rinnegan lately.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 5, 2012)

He's definitely not getting the Rinnegan.

He's already so ridiculously haxxed I don't see what difference it would make. The only time he's weak is when some parasitic Alliance member (or stampede) arrives.


----------



## vered (Dec 5, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> Anyone else think rinnegan is boring? I liked the Pain fight but I think Kishi is not doing anything good with rinnegan lately.



patience is a virtue.


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 5, 2012)

i predict tenten + sakura's crying encouragement vs juubi. drunk lee vs obito.


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> i predict tenten + sakura's crying encouragement vs juubi



I'm sure that their crying encouragement will be helpful. 

As long as Juubi overpowers the Shinobi Alliance I'll be satisfied.


----------



## Mofo (Dec 5, 2012)

Naruto will probably get the Rinnegan but it will be a symbolic thing,  as we readers will know he could use its powers but  will never be able to see it  since being the Messiah and  the harbringer of peace he will have long pacified the world.
Naruto vs Sasuke is going to be a sequential fight, they will dish out their jutsus from the weakest to the strongest and that's how Kishimoto will level any difference between them and keep it interesting.


----------



## UchihaSage (Dec 5, 2012)

I predict a lot of team work. Nagato learned all five elements. But every 3 man team in Konoha can use 5 elements. Minato can do teleportation, then his 3 man team (genma, raidou, slicedface etc)could do teleportation. Shikamaru, Chouji, Ino are weak (yeah I know Shikamaru is awesomely clever) individually and Kage level together as a team. Tenten is weak but together with Gai, Lee, and Neji and the Rikudou fan then she is a good team player. Then finally Kiba and Bugface and Hinata haven't done anything in part 2 except make everyone think they're going to do something before doing pretty much Jack shit. As they say in Jamaica: TIME COME!


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 5, 2012)

The Gama Army arrives! Shima sews Naruto a new Sage cloak. Oh gawwwwwwwwwd


----------



## Gunners (Dec 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> Naruto won't receive the Rinnegan, no way. He'd completely rape the manga.
> 
> *Powers*
> 
> ...



Why did Rikudou need all of those powers? Well the better question is did he ever utilise them. Each individual attribute would be enough to separate him from the scrubs of his day all of them combined comes across as unnecessary.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Dec 5, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Why did Rikudou need all of those powers? Well the better question is did he ever utilise them. Each individual attribute would be enough to separate him from the scrubs of his day all of them combined comes across as unnecessary.


He probably needed all those powes working in tendem to use Banbutsu Sozo, and without Banbutso Sozo he wouldn't be able to create his daily stash of marijuana out of thin air. Then the Sage would lose business, and we can't have that happening now can we...


----------



## UchihaSage (Dec 5, 2012)

No frogs. Why? Next arc = neo-sannin arc


----------



## Klue (Dec 5, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> No frogs. Why? Next arc = neo-sannin arc



Lol, what?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Dec 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> Lol, what?


I think he means we're gonna get an arc devoted to team 7 becoming the new Sannin or something.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 5, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> No frogs. Why? Next arc = neo-sannin arc



I'm still wondering where people are getting the feeling this isn't the final arc. 

I predict a predictable "ray of hope" for the alliance until it all predictably goes bad again.


----------



## Grendel (Dec 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Well MP just got their first Jump manga up for the week. None of the big ones but they have the mag.



Hopefully won't be too long then...


----------



## ueharakk (Dec 5, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> No frogs. Why? Next arc = neo-sannin arc



I wish....


----------



## Sci-Fi (Dec 5, 2012)

Expect a scene switch to Sasuke and Oro. 

If the translations are correct and if the Juubi is the original source for all doujutsu, then how did RS beat the Juubi in the 1st place? Did he get rinnegan after sealing it inside of himself or somehow born with it? Or had a doujutsu that isnt part of that lineage? It isnt clear. Can see Kishi doing flashbacks to explain most of that.

That being said, Naruto could beat juubi and surpass RS without getting any eye powers. Cant see him with rinnegan or juubi eyes anyways. Would be interesting if Naruto did learn the chakra transfer from Kurama. Its possible to reverse it and takeaway chakra.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 5, 2012)

Let's place bets. How many nameless fodder will die this week?


----------



## UchihaSage (Dec 5, 2012)

next arc:
sage naruto vs sage sasuke
oro takes sasuke's body
naruto vs orosasuke
sage naruto, sage sakura, and sage sasuke vs full powered orochimaru
END OF MANGA


----------



## falconzx (Dec 5, 2012)

I think the next thing after this is the epilogue, and that's it


----------



## Klue (Dec 5, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> next arc:
> sage naruto vs sage sasuke
> oro takes sasuke's body
> naruto vs orosasuke
> ...



You lost me at "Sage Sasuke."


----------



## KevKev (Dec 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Let's place bets. How many nameless fodder will die this week?



40,000


----------



## Grendel (Dec 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Let's place bets. How many nameless fodder will die this week?



As long as nameless fodder 23457 lives i am gonna be happy with any amount..

Seriously though I have a feeling that nobody dies this chapter...not even sure much in terms of combat will Take place...


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Let's place bets. How many nameless fodder will die this week?



I'm predicting that at least a third of them will die.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 5, 2012)

my bet is 6,000 this week.


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Dec 5, 2012)

I predict the Alliance will know their place (or else I'm calling bullshit  ).




UchihaSage said:


> next arc:
> sage naruto vs sage sasuke
> oro takes sasuke's body
> naruto vs orosasuke
> ...


It will be the same arc, dude.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm seeing, from an optimistic perspective, some tides turning, and maybe some deaths. Madara allows the Alliance to attack in full force, only to exhibit the Juubi's invincibility and the powerlessness of the entire Alliance against the force that the Sage of the Six Paths himself could only manage to split and seal.

Madara then prepares a gargantuan attack that will flatten and incinerate the entire battlefield and obliterate the Alliance. The ground around the Juubi starts turning into floating rocks that disintegrate upon contact with the Juubi's essence. Upon seeing the stupefied expressions of his opponents, Obito glances at Naruto and, in a very Kishimoto-esque fashion, shows some signs of being vulnerable to TnJ. 

The scene changes to the daimyos and the people left hidden in the 5 villages, who, as the Juubi gathers energy, are beginning to feel its ominous presence. This feeling manifests itself as a deafening, heart-pounding pang and echo that communicates nothing but chaos and hopelessness. (At last, we are given a near-genuine image of war. To me, this war arc hasn't felt like a war at all.)

This series of scenes ends with Taka and Orochimaru, who have also felt the Juubi's revival. At this point, they may or may not have reached their destination, but Orochimaru simply tells everyone to hurry before things get out of hand. 

The chapter ends either here or with Kurama telling Naruto that he has a plan, or that he's about to teach him something, officially starting his job as Naruto's new/final sensei.


----------



## Grendel (Dec 5, 2012)

falconzx said:


> I think the next thing after this is the epilogue, and that's it



I think it will all depend on where he takes the sasuke oro stuff...


----------



## Treerone (Dec 5, 2012)

If it's an alliance chapter I see no one dying. If anything a named character might.


----------



## rac585 (Dec 5, 2012)

i predict rookies do a combination attack and get tail swiped into oblivion.


----------



## Grendel (Dec 5, 2012)

Rac said:


> i predict rookies do a combination attack and get tail swiped into oblivion.



If we get a named death the likelihood of it being one of the k11 is almost nonexistent


----------



## Sarry (Dec 5, 2012)

I have a feeling Naruto will TnJ people so badly in the next chapter, he'll end up finding the death god seal and convert it so the hokages will have living in glee and sipping ramen


----------



## Parachute (Dec 5, 2012)

I think there will be switch to Sasuke and Oro


----------



## rac585 (Dec 5, 2012)

Grendel said:


> If we get a named death the likelihood of it being one of the k11 is almost nonexistent



of course they will all miraculously survive. that's a given.


----------



## dark ut (Dec 5, 2012)

its time for talk-no-jutsu


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 5, 2012)

Meteors eveywhere, make it happen.


----------



## Klue (Dec 5, 2012)

Big Bοss said:


> Meteors eveywhere, make it happen.



Asking for Madara to shower the battlefield with more Meteorites, is like asking Sasuke to use Kirin again.


----------



## Grendel (Dec 5, 2012)

I just hope MP doesn't mess up the pages this week


----------



## Harbour (Dec 5, 2012)

I predict full of "Oh, Jesus Christ! No, Its Juubi!!!" chapta.


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 5, 2012)

prediction chapter title: sakura discovers who her parents are so she begins crying very strongly


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Dec 5, 2012)

In an ideal world Madara would cast the entire alliance into a fit of hopelessness and despair as he wipes out half of them effortlessly...too bad Kishi doesn't have the balls.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 5, 2012)

If Madara dropped another meteor on the alliance and Obito completed the moon eye plan with Kishimoto writing ''Thanks for the support over the years, it means a lot. Look out for my next series'' at the end. How would you respond?


----------



## Harbour (Dec 5, 2012)

I will be originally: Sakura punched Juubi into the air and smash Madara's face.


----------



## Klue (Dec 5, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> In an ideal world Madara would cast the entire alliance into a fit of hopelessness and despair as he wipes out half of them effortlessly...too bad Kishi doesn't have the balls.



Kishi is the type of guy to prevent the enemy from using their best techniques, but supply no reason as to why they held back.


----------



## rac585 (Dec 5, 2012)

Big Bοss said:


> Meteors eveywhere, make it happen.



as soon as kyuubi recharges we'll see some shit like that.



Gunners said:


> If Madara dropped another meteor on the alliance and Obito completed the moon eye plan with Kishimoto writing ''Thanks for the support over the years, it means a lot. Look out for my next series'' at the end. How would you respond?



i love these kinds of endings.


----------



## Treerone (Dec 5, 2012)

Gunners said:


> If Madara dropped another meteor on the alliance and Obito completed the moon eye plan with Kishimoto writing ''Thanks for the support over the years, it means a lot. Look out for my next series'' at the end. How would you respond?



I would clap.


----------



## Klue (Dec 5, 2012)

Treerone said:


> I would clap.



As would I.


----------



## Grendel (Dec 5, 2012)

Gunners said:


> If Madara dropped another meteor on the alliance and Obito completed the moon eye plan with Kishimoto writing ''Thanks for the support over the years, it means a lot. Look out for my next series'' at the end. How would you respond?



About as satisfied as i was with me3's ending


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 5, 2012)

The fuck.



> 612:仲間の力…！！
> 
> イルカ　ナルト…頼もしくなったな
> ナルト　へっ！もう俺は昔の俺じゃねーからな
> ...



Don't know if it's real. Haven't google-translated it yet. 


Edit: Well shit. This actually sounds like it could work.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Dec 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> The fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can already see Hiashi's name in there, oh and apparently Hyuuga wank. Yeah, totally legit.


----------



## Treerone (Dec 5, 2012)

Do not become reliably dolphin Naruto


----------



## MS81 (Dec 5, 2012)

Gunners said:


> If Madara dropped another meteor on the alliance and Obito completed the moon eye plan with Kishimoto writing ''Thanks for the support over the years, it means a lot. Look out for my next series'' at the end. How would you respond?



maybe if Naruto wakes up and realize he's a 15 year old in current time, that would be cool.


----------



## Uchia Obito (Dec 5, 2012)

Gunners said:


> If Madara dropped another meteor on the alliance and Obito completed the moon eye plan with Kishimoto writing ''Thanks for the support over the years, it means a lot. Look out for my next series'' at the end. How would you respond?



I would cry, but not because of sadness... because of happiness


----------



## KevKev (Dec 5, 2012)

Lol you sound disappointed... don't tell me...


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> The fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the ending is the best:

"ッ star performer appeared! !
Next week, to hell! !"


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm not even going to ask why anyone memorized the kana for Hiashi's name. 



Treerone said:


> Do not become reliably dolphin Naruto



Dolphin is Iruka.

It's probably a fake. But the manga is so fucking random lately it's getting harder and harder to tell.


----------



## Cymbalize (Dec 5, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> the ending is the best:
> 
> "ッ star performer appeared! !
> Next week, to hell! !"



Searching for my crap pipe to understand it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 5, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> the ending is the best:
> 
> "ッ star performer appeared! !
> Next week, to hell! !"



Best part is where Madara talks about Hashirama and being in heaven.


----------



## falconzx (Dec 5, 2012)

And then people say it's predictable when they can tell it


----------



## KevKev (Dec 5, 2012)

Could be fake, but Bleach already have RAWs...


----------



## Mansali (Dec 5, 2012)

Madara will be thinking that Naruto reminds him of himself.

Naruto Forums will crash


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 5, 2012)

its fake, we would have gotten a small spoiler first


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 5, 2012)

well, it means that somebody already has the jump in hands and could post spoilers...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 5, 2012)

> マダラが柱間と戦えなくて絶望



AHAHAHA I hope this is true. Hilarious.


----------



## nickxcore (Dec 5, 2012)

Kishi twist this chapter...the whole entire manga so far was an infinite tsukyomi, but the will of fire is beating it. It will end with Naruto back at the academy.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Dec 5, 2012)

They should just release the scans with blank speech bubbles so we can tell the story ourselves. Everyone wins. TenTen can solo, Tobi can be Setsuna's twin sister, and Naruto can talk all fancy like.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 5, 2012)

Sasuke is the star performer that appears at the end


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Dec 5, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> Sasuke is the star performer that appears at the end


Complete with platformer heels, a pink tanktop and a miniskirt...... 


Why did I just give myself that mental image?


----------



## Annabella (Dec 5, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Complete with platformer heels, a pink tanktop and a miniskirt......oh god why?



Yes that's perfect


----------



## falconzx (Dec 5, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Complete with platformer heels, a pink tanktop and a miniskirt......
> 
> 
> Why did I just give myself that mental image?



Man, kill yourself, now I have that image


----------



## Edo Madara (Dec 5, 2012)

Going by the spoiler looks like it will be Madara VS Hyuuga and Madara talking about hyuuga greatness


----------



## Mofo (Dec 5, 2012)

Lots of hyuugas, Gai goes 8th gate and another meteor? 
Lol, can't be any more fake.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 5, 2012)

I can't see how can Alliance survive all this without major losses. Only if some BS like Juubi not being able to attack happens, but that's hillariously awful


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> Asking for Madara to shower the battlefield with more Meteorites, is like asking Sasuke to use Kirin again.



Hope is the last thing that dies or whatever man I want some meteors.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 5, 2012)

Edo Madara said:


> Going by the spoiler looks like it will be Madara VS Hyuuga and Madara talking about hyuuga greatness



Oh, I wish. . .


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 5, 2012)

Not spoilers, but predictions from fellow frustrated fans in Japan.



> ... such as garbage such'm supposed're witnessing another death
> Would have been dying as common in the United  garbage or tackle or Madara meteo Raikage
> 
> ....Is it just does not seem anything without feeling like garbage in the true sense of the term Ja Nakya deep relationship for Naruto? It's a surreal mess with it
> ...



Bolded word to end is the best one ever.


----------



## Mofo (Dec 5, 2012)

In b4 next tankobon cover

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Not spoilers, but predictions from fellow frustrated fans in Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> Bolded word to end is the best one ever.



Japan, you make me proud


----------



## Edo Madara (Dec 5, 2012)

There's frustrated fans in Japan ?


----------



## Rose (Dec 5, 2012)

@pic posted above**


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Dec 5, 2012)

Edo Madara said:


> There's frustrated fans in Japan ?


I don't see why there wouldn't be. We're all reading the same manga after all.


----------



## Grendel (Dec 5, 2012)

Edo Madara said:


> There's frustrated fans in Japan ?



I am sure some are and some aren't just like on this forum...


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 5, 2012)

Edo Madara said:


> There's frustrated fans in Japan ?


there is sense


----------



## Annabella (Dec 5, 2012)

"Sasuke appeared rakishly"

As long as he appears I'll be happy.


----------



## rac585 (Dec 5, 2012)

sasuke and oro arrive to the battlefield on a tank demanding madara's eyes.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 5, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> "Sasuke appeared rakishly"
> 
> As long as he appears I'll be happy.



Ino will join the heylin side! no one can stop them now!


----------



## Detective (Dec 5, 2012)

Edo Madara said:


> There's frustrated fans in Japan ?



You would think with the ability to have access to 8927398623986827692 different series, games, books, etc without the need to translate it from the original language because their native speakers, this wouldn't happen, but I suppose they probably go insane waiting for the local Japanese Sub group to translate the latest Western show every week. Although with how predictable American TV series are, you could probably watch it on mute and still understand it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 5, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> "Sasuke appeared rakishly"
> 
> As long as he appears I'll be happy.



Sasuke is a rake though.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Dec 5, 2012)

Come on lucky Sasuke...


----------



## Grendel (Dec 5, 2012)

A change of pace to Sasuke might do this forum some good really


----------



## DHxCohaco (Dec 5, 2012)

i predict .... huge ass explosions


----------



## Annabella (Dec 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke is a rake though.



Isn't he just

Yeah I'm convinced he'll appear in this one, at least I hope so. We need a change.


----------



## Xin (Dec 5, 2012)

We need a change in this fight. This one sided fight is getting boring


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 5, 2012)

DavidBenjamin said:


> We need a change in this fight. This one sided fight is getting boring


I have to agree, it needs to switch up.


----------



## shyakugaun (Dec 5, 2012)

This manga needs some....wait for it.......Sauce


----------



## Grendel (Dec 5, 2012)

The only way a sasuke chapter would annoy me is if he is already joining the fray and the oro business was off panel and flashbacks...


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 5, 2012)

Naruto better make a Rasengan the size of the moon.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 5, 2012)

Grendel said:


> The only way a sasuke chapter would annoy me is if he is already joining the fray and the oro business was off panel and flashbacks...



Kishi's gotten good at off-paneling stuff.

 But yea, I agree.

Then we can't say "lol Oro got one-shot AGAIN." because he may have gotten two-shot.


----------



## Escargon (Dec 5, 2012)

Please change to doctor snakes


----------



## notBowen (Dec 5, 2012)

I hope Oro ends up with Madara's body by the end of this thing. I'd just die.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 5, 2012)

Oro will either get trolled again, maybe off panel to add insult to injury. Or he'll be redeemed like all baddies are in this manga. Kishi just couldn't leave this one dead.


----------



## Grendel (Dec 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kishi's gotten good at off-paneling stuff.
> 
> But yea, I agree.
> 
> Then we can't say "lol Oro got one-shot AGAIN." because he may have gotten two-shot.



Yeah the off-paneling that has happened lately makes me worry about this...


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 5, 2012)

In such close proximity to the Juubi, Naruto awakens the rinnegan.


----------



## Edo Madara (Dec 5, 2012)

LOL my previous post is gone 

anyway I can't wait for Madara vs Hyuuga and their greatness


----------



## CA182 (Dec 5, 2012)

I predict Karin appears on the battlefield.

Naruto now recognises her as an Uzumaki for no explained reason and asks her to marry him.

Juubi tail slaps Karin.

Final page is Naruto going 9 tails in anger before realising he's still weaker than the 10 tails.


----------



## Mansali (Dec 5, 2012)

Naruto unlocks the EYE (Sharingan/Rinnegan) but doesnt really know how to use it. After he TNJs Sasuke there will be a training arc where Sasuke teaches Naruto how to use his eyes. Naruto then defeats the Juubi.


----------



## KevKev (Dec 5, 2012)

Reposting my prediction:


Juubi trolls alliance 
Naruto get his throat crushed
With no one to able to TnJ, alliance starts to panic
Link finally joins the battle

The Progenitor: Juubi vs. Link


----------



## vered (Dec 5, 2012)

the chapter is called the shinobi alliance jutsu.
but thats all we know.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 5, 2012)

According to my sources, Kakashi unlocks his Byakugan and solos Tobi and Madara.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 5, 2012)

So no Sasuke, eh? Just more Alliance shit.

(Judging from title)


----------



## rac585 (Dec 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> So no Sasuke, eh? Just more Alliance shit.
> 
> (Judging from title)



chapter could still end with sasuke's face.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> So no Sasuke, eh? Just more Alliance shit.



Sasuke is gone. He is not coming back until after this arc.

Why anyone would expect a switch to him is beyond me.

Whatever he's doing is clearly not relevant to what is happening right now.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 5, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Sasuke is gone. He is not coming back until after this arc.
> 
> Why anyone would expect a switch to him is beyond me.
> 
> Whatever he's doing is clearly not relevant to what is happening right now.



More of a hope, really. This fight sucks terribly and it's only going to get worse.


----------



## Raptor (Dec 5, 2012)

Chapter's up... as in, it's not dead anymore.  Go have fun.

A big bunch of nothing...  yay.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 5, 2012)

Ehhh... Lame chapter


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 5, 2012)

Shit chapter just like I thought.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 5, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Shit chapter just like I thought.



If the good guys seriously win next chapter just.... No words.

Juubi better eat them all.


----------



## hussamb (Dec 5, 2012)

wow, the most boaring chapter in a while!


----------



## Ricky Sen (Dec 5, 2012)

Telegrams a dead link? Tech problems... Not understanding the Mr.Green's post... The link works just fine...

Anyways... Alliance is sure to have a few chapters to display their might before their inevtiable downfall, but I don't think it's likely that any of them will die.

Naruto will probably fight evenly with Juubi this chapter and the alliance will tip it towards the good guys side. Kagebunshins and full squad team jutsus inc.


----------



## Rose (Dec 5, 2012)

*So many Fodders*



This chapter should have been named fodder.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> If the good guys seriously win next chapter just.... No words.
> 
> Juubi better eat them all.



They definitely won't win, that much is clear, but it just makes this chapter even more pointless.

Why bother highlighting teamwork when it's clearly all going to be for naught?


----------



## Lovely (Dec 5, 2012)

Jutsu spam. Nothing particularly interesting.


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2012)

The lack of decent screen time for the rookies was pleasing.


----------



## Lovely (Dec 5, 2012)

That's because the fodders are gonna die next chapter.


----------



## Rose (Dec 5, 2012)

^ Oh definatly.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 5, 2012)

it's all elemntal attacks now, next week, clan jutsus will barrage!!


----------



## Escargon (Dec 5, 2012)

*Wow.. nice chapter.*

I have to say that Naruto is going up now. 

Nobody gives a shit that theres a legendary beast with double sharingan, thats good and logical.

Together everyone is doing their awesome combination of jutsus to take care of a beast that RSennin had to seal in 1384814238238123 layers of rock. 
You know what, Rsennin is a pussy, we just need one and then we can solo it with our jutsus combined.
And im more than happy that this chapter's just about people using funny jutsus. Usefull chapter. This manga is getting uphills now.

And the end had a really good twist, who could have guessed that the Juubi would go into next stage and counter them all?

Good job Kishi. 

What will the next chapter be? Just about Juubi powering up? And the last page being a jutsu he uses on the alliance but we can already predict that them all are clones?


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Dec 5, 2012)

I guess no Sasuke to February.


----------



## Kakui Lee (Dec 5, 2012)

upper right corner

a little boring indeed~~


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> If the good guys seriously win next chapter just.... No words.
> 
> Juubi better eat them all.


lol no chance that that's gonna happen  what they just did was tickle it a little bit
the second it gets out of their little sandbox, things will start getting more difficult for them

i for one want to see madara in action again
max level stuff
do it
do it now kishi


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 5, 2012)

Anyone notice that almost all of the fodder were men?


----------



## Escargon (Dec 5, 2012)

Let me get this straight. 

RSennin had to separate and seal his own creation in rock that is bigger than your moms  because its effect of the Naruto world is the same is IRL.

And then comes these ninjas and puts ONE LAYER on it, and thinks they can solo it.

This is just unrealistic.

This manga is as unrealistic and stupid as Pokemon. When you use escape rope, you spin around and fly away.

A bird small as your feet can carry you but a big giant snake-dragon cannot.

You use a flute to wake up Snorlax but you could have used a pokeball to catch it and move on, or just climb up his stomach or a tree.

And you have to use cut on a small tree to get past it. And i dont want to talk about Sudowoodoo because of spoilers.


----------



## Grendel (Dec 5, 2012)

Escargon said:


> Let me get this straight.
> 
> RSennin had to separate and seal his own creation in rock that is bigger than your moms  because its effect of the Naruto world is the same is IRL.
> 
> ...



Well he did say it wouldn't hold it for long...


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 5, 2012)

Escargon said:


> Let me get this straight.
> 
> RSennin had to separate and seal his own creation in rock that is bigger than your moms  because its effect of the Naruto world is the same is IRL.
> 
> ...


mate, i'm pretty sure nearly every character that matters knows that it's only a matter of time before it's released from their little sandbox

it's not like they're walking home now, is it


----------



## Escargon (Dec 5, 2012)

Grendel said:


> Well he did say it wouldn't hold it for long...



Any explanation why the alliance thought they can put one small layer on Juubi and kill it?

Any explanation why they are so happy meeting a big beast with ten tails and a double sharingan?


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 5, 2012)

I like the Chapter. I don't get why so much people think, that Sasuke is going to join. Kishi will probably switch to Sasuke again, when the fight is over ?

who knowsss


----------



## Grendel (Dec 5, 2012)

Escargon said:


> Any explanation why the alliance thought they can put one small layer on Juubi and kill it?
> 
> Any explanation why they are so happy meeting a big beast with ten tails and a double sharingan?



But he straight it said that it wasn't going to hold it long and it was to be able to get at madara and Obito...calm down nobody in the manga acted like they killed it...

I am not even saying this was a good strategy but they never came across as if they thought they beat the juubi


----------



## Bitch (Dec 5, 2012)

*Was this chapter real?*

I felt like I was reading something from fanfiction.net.  

-The Alliance all of a sudden is able to work together and create "perfect" combination attacks despite looking like a chaotic mess just a day ago fighting the Zetsu...  really?   

-What's with the Juubi just standing there and taking the hits?  Can it not move?

-Everyone can use bloodline techniques now?  There are like at least 20+ people who can use Ranton and even more who can use Youton.  What happened to them being rare?  I get that these guys are supposed to be "elite" ninja but let's be real.  

Don't even get me started on the cheesy speeches and sudden knowledge of all of Madara and Obito's jutsu.  

Oh, and the bug + wind combination looks extremely OP.  Why didn't they do this against the Zetsu and edos?  :/


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 5, 2012)

Don't forget it was all for nothing since Juubi is apparently powering up. So we were fed this BS and it won't even work.


----------



## Escargon (Dec 5, 2012)

Its like seeing an epic movie about someone summoning the devil but it gets ruined by the heroes trying to kill it with a water can.


----------



## NO (Dec 5, 2012)

Come on.

Guys, it's a kids-adolescents manga.

Stop taking this so damn seriously - it isn't Shakespeare.

I don't know...I respect your criticism but if the writing bothers you, you aren't going to change it with complaining. Drop manga maybe?


----------



## Escargon (Dec 5, 2012)

Every ninja went to Kage level out of nowhere.

Heroes getting fed by chakra out of nowhere.

Juubi evolving out of nowhere.

Nowhere.



jayjay32 said:


> Come on.
> 
> Guys, it's a kids-adolescents manga.
> 
> ...



Its aimed for kids but its written by an adult doing drugs.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 5, 2012)

Escargon said:


> Its like seeing an epic movie about someone summoning the devil but it gets ruined by the heroes trying to kill it with a water can.


hey
notice nobody is acting as if the battle is won


----------



## Grendel (Dec 5, 2012)

Escargon said:


> Its like seeing an epic movie about someone summoning the devil but it gets ruined by the heroes trying to kill it with a water can.



I am not saying they had a good strategy but you seem to be missing the entire point of what they were attempting to do....slow up the juubi to have a shot at madara and obito...


----------



## Bitch (Dec 5, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Come on.
> 
> Guys, it's a kids-adolescents manga.
> 
> ...



Lame excuse.  There are plenty of manga/light novels/etc. that are aimed at children but are still written well.  I don't expect Shakespeare but I don't want shit, either, and this chapter was shit (not saying other chapters aren't but this one was _exceptionally_ shit).


----------



## NO (Dec 5, 2012)

Bitch said:


> Lame excuse.  There are plenty of manga that are aimed at children but are still written well.  I don't expect Shakespeare but I don't want shit, either, and this chapter was shit.


Okay, it's not an excuse. And sorry, I guess. It's Kishimoto's writing - he's been doing the same thing his entire career. He isn't writing for you, he's writing for himself.

Talk about the developments, the plot, the chapter, not the capability of writing.


----------



## Bitch (Dec 5, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Okay, it's not an excuse. And sorry, I guess. It's Kishimoto's writing - he's been doing the same thing his entire career. He isn't writing for you, he's writing for himself.
> 
> Talk about the developments, the plot, the chapter, not the capability of writing.



Still, if he's using combination attacks he could at least use the more hax powers like the Yamanaka's.  I mean, Katons and Suitons that have never ever been impressive before are being used on the strongest being in the Narutoverse?  

Why not send a bunch of Yamanakas to fire their mind control attacks on Obito or Madara?  Sure, many would miss but its not like they have much to lose.

Nothing developed in this chapter.  It was literally a wasted effort to stall out a few seconds of time from unnamed characters that no reader cares about.


----------



## SacredX (Dec 5, 2012)

Bitch said:


> -The Alliance all of a sudden is able to work together and create "perfect" combination attacks despite looking like a chaotic mess just a day ago fighting the Zetsu...  really?



Probably because they're under direct command of an intelligent shinobi against enemies who can't be bothered to counter attack.



> -What's with the Juubi just standing there and taking the hits?  Can it not move?



Madara and Obito don't really seem to care.  Madara in fact seems to show interest in how well they can work together.  From that it seems he's letting them do whatever for entertainment, fully aware it's going to have very little effect.



> -Everyone can use bloodline techniques now?  There are like at least 20+ people who can use Ranton and even more who can use Youton.  What happened to them being rare?  I get that these guys are supposed to be "elite" ninja but let's be real.



Bloodline techniques exist within certain clans.  Clans can be large or small.  If the Uchiha clan were never slaughtered, you'd see plenty more Sharingan around as well.  These clans simply weren't slaughtered.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 5, 2012)

This chapter sucked balls. I hope next week Madara stomps them.
Also I expected Kakashi to hide Tobi's identity, oh well...


----------



## ZiBi21 (Dec 5, 2012)

well some complain about the blood techs but well next chapter they will become very rare after juubis attack... so this is mostly the last time we saw those fodders... next chapter only rookies and known characters will survive (plot shield)


I guess most people wait for naruto to use other biju chakras... it would be fun if suddenly on the battlefield naruto turned into kurama while his clones turned into other bijus and could use their techs.... kurama alone might not stang a chance but if he combined forces and abilities with other bijus things might work out nicely ^^

well it might be that we still dont know if all bijus gave naruto chakra with that fist-bump or was it only a sign of friendship... but since matatabi mentioned "we will fufill that promise to son...and they will help naruto" mostly means they gave him something which people want to see


maybe current chapter would be more likeable if there was some interreaction between rookies and naruto


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 5, 2012)

The chapter would have been more likable if SOMETHING HAPPENED.


----------



## Bitch (Dec 5, 2012)

SacredX said:


> Probably because they're under direct command of an intelligent shinobi against enemies who can't be bothered to counter attack.
> 
> Madara and Obito don't really seem to care.  Madara in fact seems to show interest in how well they can work together.  From that it seems he's letting them do whatever for entertainment, fully aware it's going to have very little effect.
> 
> Bloodline techniques exist within certain clans.  Clans can be large or small.  If the Uchiha clan were never slaughtered, you'd see plenty more Sharingan around as well.  These clans simply weren't slaughtered.



They've always been under Shikaku's orders... yet this is the first time we see these hax combinations like the bug + wind combo.

He should care considering their attempt to kill their 4 biggest opponents failed last chapter because of just two members of the alliance.  

Yeah, clans exist, but these aren't just clan jutsu.  Elemental bloodlines exist in all villages and aren't specific to any one village.  Why is it that all the Ranton users are in the Cloud or all the Youton users are in the Stone?  Kishi has always stressed the rarity of elemental bloodlines yet we see at least 20 of each being fired off this chapter.  And the fact that they are all using the same damn jutsu?


----------



## Alicia (Dec 5, 2012)

Saw Naruto fire up a Rasenshuriken. Wonder whether it'll anyone hit at all. But if it would, it'd be fucking epic at this stage.


----------



## Taco (Dec 5, 2012)

*One of the most pointless chapters.....*

So pretty much, we are right where we left off before this week's chapter: Naruto preparing his "new jutsu" (I won't even get into how cheesy as fuck that is).

Apart from seeing the Sarutobi clan, there really was no point to this chapter. zZzzZZzzZzz. I am disappointed that I bothered reading the chapter instead of working on my paper.

But whatever, maybe next week will be exciting....... maybe.


----------



## NW (Dec 5, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> This chapter sucked balls. I hope next week Madara stomps them.
> Also I expected Kakashi to hide Tobi's identity, oh well...


How exactly would he hide it? And why?



Moon~ said:


> The chapter would have been more likable if SOMETHING HAPPENED.


Did you miss, like, the whole chapter?


----------



## luffyq1 (Dec 5, 2012)

This thread is being overpopulated with whiny bitches. Cry some more, it's funny 

Oh, and the Juubi's gonna eat some fodder next chapter.


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 5, 2012)

luffyq1 said:


> This thread is being overpopulated with whiny bitches. Cry some more, it's funny
> 
> Oh, and the Juubi's gonna eat some fodder next chapter.



+1 u r fking right.


----------



## Looniie (Dec 5, 2012)

I wonder how was the Juubi evolving all that time, was it gathering natural energy or something


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Dec 5, 2012)

Alliance stomping the Jūbi


----------



## Ernie (Dec 5, 2012)

This chapter 10/10. You rarely see so good tactics in a shounen manga, LOVE it.


----------



## Escargon (Dec 5, 2012)

When is Kakashi going to remove his mask? He should have done so after joining Narutos side.

Come on Kishi. Atleast THAT would make this chapter epic.


----------



## Escargon (Dec 5, 2012)

*I have one problem with slow chapters.*

Yet again Kishi is doing the same thing he normally does.

Makes one chapter to 10 chapters wasting pages on useless fodders etc.

Well i got ONE problem with this. After you are tortured with these boring chapters all of a sudden Kishi is releasing chapters going too fast. 

All the fights we would want to see is offpaneled and shit is going too fast it pisses me off. Especially seeing important fights get offpaneled while fodders gets all the light.

New jutsus, three new cliffhangers, villains getting one shot, all of that in ONE chapter. 

I wouldnt be surprised if Madara suddenly gets one shot, Juubi destroying the whole alliance and activating the moon eye plan in one chapter.


----------



## WZRD (Dec 5, 2012)

Madara was the highlight of this chapter for me. Just sitting there, arms crossed, and not caring the whole time. Very analytical as well.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Dec 5, 2012)

I woke up early for this shit?


----------



## Bamfaliscious M (Dec 5, 2012)

Forum is alive 318 (80 members & 238 guests)

Shikaku and his Tactics were cool, _Sarutobi_ Clan beasting and Madara just "Meh , they are doing this because and it stops us doing this, how well Co-Ordinated". 

How the hell did Shikaku Know of the 5 Minute limit, when Konan was one of/if not the only person who was alive and knew about it.

Chapter had 3 good things so I'll give it a 3.

*Edit* _500th Post !!!!!_


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Dec 5, 2012)

I love how "ITZ FOAR KIDZ!!!!111" is somehow an excuse for sloppy writing.

Kids don't deserve top-notch storytelling?


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 5, 2012)

No Worries said:


> How exactly would he hide it? And why?



It is more of a personal preferance, I won't debate over it.But I'd have liked to see Kakashi keeping Obito's memory alive, no matter what happened.



> Did you miss, like, the whole chapter?



Care to explain what I _missed_?


----------



## Harbour (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Escargon (Dec 5, 2012)

Most of the guests are propably members that got banned when chapter 599 got released ^^



Rhythmic- said:


> I woke up early for this shit?



Kishi is pulling off the "10 chapters that could be 1 and offpanel/rushing at the end" might aswell sleep the whole winter.


----------



## Paranoid Android (Dec 5, 2012)

It's not gonna work obv. Madara's indifferent attitude says as much.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Dec 5, 2012)

*Aw Fuck! what the Fuck! this Fuckin Chapter was Fuckin Wack! FUCK!*

Kishi giving fodders to much panel time! why?!


----------



## Rios (Dec 5, 2012)

Why fillers exist?


----------



## Danzio (Dec 5, 2012)

Fuck, I can't fuckidy fuck fuck fucking hear you.


----------



## Addy (Dec 5, 2012)

fucked fuck fuck fuckodo

lol


----------



## Klue (Dec 5, 2012)

Now wait to see it animated.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJvGE7Vvd4M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AlphaRooster (Dec 5, 2012)

fodder king replies.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Dec 5, 2012)

Danzio said:


> Fuck, I can't fuckidy fuck fuck fucking hear you.





Addy said:


> fucked fuck fuck fuckodo
> 
> lol





but seriously, this chapter blows. i mean like cmon, kishi wasted panels of fodders making cement, even though the juubi is gunna break out of it anyways.

kishi can waste panels on useless fodders but he can't waste panels on gai opening the 7th gate?


----------



## Jad (Dec 5, 2012)

Had to be done bro, best it to get it over and done with. Maybe he won't focus on fodders anymore throughout the fight because he gave them entire chapter, so he can use that as en excuse. To be honest, would be kind of stupid to not show fodders fighting if all they did was nothing and stand around. At least now we get a sense of what the fodders are GOING to be doing, so we don't really have to focus on them on the coming chapters since will be like "Oh ok, so the fodders are doing such and such like in chapter 612 in the background (off panel)."


----------



## Bild (Dec 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-xKUU5sWS4[/YOUTUBE]

Because there's no point in attempting an intelligent response.


----------



## Random (Dec 5, 2012)

It would be stupid if he went through this whole war without giving the fodder at least one chance to do something. There are thousands of ninja's fighting, the ninja's that actually have names can't do _all_ the work.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 5, 2012)

Rick martin my man.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Dec 5, 2012)

Bild said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-xKUU5sWS4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Because there's no point in attempting an intelligent response.



 WOAHHHH!! what is that movie?


----------



## Last shinobi (Dec 5, 2012)

fodders have more panel time than rookies :sanji


----------



## jajanken (Dec 5, 2012)

When Shika's dad said they needed somebody proficient at Taijutsu I expected Lee or Gai to step to the plate for some action, but sadly Kishi thought that would be too hard to draw.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 5, 2012)

*Aye yo fuck this chapter*

Shit was horrible. I can't believe Kishimoto is still able to get away with putting out this bs every week. I feel like I just read a filler from the anime. I feel like I was just duped after an entire week of waiting. I feel like I just wasted 10 minutes of my life. Oda and Kubo never stink up their mangas with this filler crap and random powers. Naruto has to be one of the worst manga in Jump right now by far. It's amazing just how far this manga has fallen in the last couple years with 50 different convoluted plots all running concurrently. At least before Sasuke showed up enough to off set the marry sue bullshit from Naruto but now I can barely remember the last time we saw him. Fuck this manga.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 5, 2012)

We all feel the same way bro. Pretend that this chapter never happened and look forward to the next one.

Like you said, this was "manga filler."


----------



## crystalblade13 (Dec 5, 2012)

k, leave then, and take your crappy blonde bond with you.

theres a manga complaint thread. we dont need 5 fucking topics of this shit.


----------



## Whirlpool (Dec 5, 2012)

Nothing happened.


----------



## Escargon (Dec 5, 2012)

He got a James Bond signature, thats epic


----------



## Nat3senju (Dec 5, 2012)

crystalblade13 said:


> k, leave then, and take your shitty blonde bond with you.
> 
> theres a manga complaint thread. we dont need 5 fucking topics of this shit.



Taking it personal, easy there.


Latest chapters have been utter bullshit, worst part is Naruto can't even back up his statements anymore, it's all about 'because I believe it', 'in my opinion'. 
Tobi is an excuse of a villain also, and his reason for joining the eye of the moon plan is just . . . 
Shit is ridiculous. It's like two 8 years old arguing.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 5, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> We all feel the same way bro. Pretend that this chapter never happened and look forward to the next one.
> 
> Like you said, this was "manga filler."


Yeah bro. I'm just scared we're going to get another 3 chapters of this shit just so Kishi can wank the villages he neglected to develop 500 chapters ago. At least we get to see Madara and Obito smack some bitches.



Whirlpool said:


> Nothing happened.


Exactly. Kishimoto Masashi is the enemy to plot progression and good writing.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 5, 2012)

why the hell Madara/Tobi let Jubi "trapped"?
Jubi have shockwave jutsu right? similar to atsugai but simply more powerful.


----------



## ItachiNamikaze (Dec 5, 2012)

Interesting thought, no one gives a damn about your complaints. Either read the manga and shut up, or stop reading.... I for one enjoyed this chapter. In isolation it was fairly boring, but in combination with the previous and what will be the next chapter it is a nice tie in


----------



## Xin (Dec 5, 2012)

I want to see fear on Madaras face.. just once


----------



## Jad (Dec 5, 2012)

jajanken said:


> When Shika's dad said they needed somebody proficient at Taijutsu I expected Lee or Gai to step to the plate for some action, but sadly Kishi thought that would be too hard to draw.



Hope you know Gai and Lee are in the last panel of the manga.


----------



## Escargon (Dec 5, 2012)

What is a perfect Juubi? Looking closely the tails are turning into roses is this what the Juubi is supposed to be? A rose? And why do Obito need to hold the power when it evolves to solo the alliance? Did it need power to evolve? What for? Its like a god damn mess i cant stand it.

In other words: Fuck this fucking shit you dont know how fucking terrible this fucking shit fuck damn fucking god damn fucking shit is.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 5, 2012)

Rhythmic- said:


> I woke up early for this shit?


people wake up early just to read a chapter? you think it'll just vanish after a few minutes or something?


UzumakiMAAKU said:


> I love how "ITZ FOAR KIDZ!!!!111" is somehow an excuse for sloppy writing.
> 
> Kids don't deserve top-notch storytelling?


you say that as if kids would actually start dissecting the story and nitpick about every detail like the people here

i've never met a kid that would discuss 15-ish pages it read, for a whole week and do so for at least several hours a day


----------



## Sarry (Dec 5, 2012)

ItachiNamikaze said:


> Interesting thought, no one gives a damn about your complaints. Either read the manga and shut up, or stop reading.... I for one enjoyed this chapter. In isolation it was fairly boring, but in combination with the previous and what will be the next chapter it is a nice tie in


Now now. The forum is meant for member input and opinions.
We mustn't be selective about it. 



Suzuku said:


> Shit was horrible. I can't believe Kishimoto is still able to get away with putting out this bs every week. I feel like I just read a filler from the anime. I feel like I was just duped after an entire week of waiting. I feel like I just wasted 10 minutes of my life. Oda and Kubo never stink up their mangas with this filler crap and random powers. Naruto has to be one of the worst manga in Jump right now by far. It's amazing just how far this manga has fallen in the last couple years with 50 different convoluted plots all running concurrently. At least before Sasuke showed up enough to off set the marry sue bullshit from Naruto but now I can barely remember the last time we saw him. Fuck this manga.



Yeah, the chapter wasn't the best. Actually, it is a been long time since there's been a good chapter overall. [and no, Madara isn't enough sometimes]

Think about it this way, Sasuke's arrival will be good. It will offset Naruto's messiah mode [aka, overly needy and overpowered kid.]


----------



## Escargon (Dec 5, 2012)

ItachiNamikaze said:


> Interesting thought, no one gives a damn about your complaints. Either read the manga and shut up, or stop reading.... I for one enjoyed this chapter. In isolation it was fairly boring, but in combination with the previous and what will be the next chapter it is a nice tie in



Lol this manga has been putrid after Danzo.


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 5, 2012)

Escargon said:


> A rose?



We have Kurama in the manga already. It was only a matter of time the roses started appearing.


----------



## DonutKid (Dec 5, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> Kubo never stink up their mangas with this filler crap and random powers.



you sure?


----------



## Ibb (Dec 5, 2012)

t'will make the named characters look cooler by comparison when they start fighting solo.

Believe it.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh, Suzuku...


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 5, 2012)

Eyo son I c wut u did thar.


----------



## Fear (Dec 5, 2012)

Lol OP you're still gonna read it


----------



## Escargon (Dec 5, 2012)

Nightstar1994 said:


> We have Kurama in the manga already. It was only a matter of time the roses started appearing.



As long as the Juubi turns into James im fine with it.


----------



## shintebukuro (Dec 5, 2012)

This topic is retarded. 



			
				Suzuku said:
			
		

> Kubo never stink up their mangas with this filler crap



Yup, I'm right.

-Read that whole chapter and tell me what happens in it. Try this one, too.


----------



## Jin-E (Dec 5, 2012)

wibisana said:


> why the hell Madara/Tobi let Jubi "trapped"?
> Jubi have shockwave jutsu right? similar to atsugai but simply more powerful.



Because they are sadistic motherfuckers who like to give people false hope.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 5, 2012)

Jin-E said:


> Because they are sadistic motherfuckers who like to give people false hope.



or Kishi will really kill Obito in next chapter
he is building excuses to make villain losing


----------



## ovanz (Dec 5, 2012)

Fuckfodders solos fucknamed characters. Fuckishimoto.


----------



## ovanz (Dec 5, 2012)

He got a Barney Stinson avatar, that's epic


----------



## DonutKid (Dec 5, 2012)

shintebukuro said:


> This topic is retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fullbring arc and H2 ichigo too. or 2-handed kenpachi.


----------



## DonutKid (Dec 5, 2012)

you expected 20k fodders doing a madara-folding-arm pose and watch the fight?


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 5, 2012)

shintebukuro said:


> This topic is retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see a heartwarming and light tale of friendship there. 

This entire chapter felt like a grade school argument between Naruto and Obito along with some token ninja jutsus for cool factor.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Dec 5, 2012)

Jad said:


> Had to be done bro, best it to get it over and done with. Maybe he won't focus on fodders anymore throughout the fight because he gave them entire chapter, so he can use that as en excuse. To be honest, would be kind of stupid to not show fodders fighting if all they did was nothing and stand around. At least now we get a sense of what the fodders are GOING to be doing, so we don't really have to focus on them on the coming chapters since will be like "Oh ok, so the fodders are doing such and such like in chapter 612 in the background (off panel)."



after reading this i feel much better. thanx. 

but still, i was so excited to read this chapter. aww man.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 5, 2012)

You guys complain too damn much.
Deactivate your forum accounts and quit reading Naruto.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 5, 2012)

FUCKERTHE FUCK FUCK FUCK


----------



## MrCatalyst (Dec 5, 2012)

Only thing I didn't like was them knowing about the time limit, that's all. Only Konan knew about it.. 

Despite Ranton and Youton being rare, it doesn't mean they are restricted to 1-2 people.. Come on guys.. There is (or should I say was..) 80K of them, just give 'em a break. <.< Sarutobi clan at least had some use too, not forgotten at least, even if one-off.
Of course fodders may have stopped Juubi but not for long, they even said it won't hold it for too long and Juubi is still evolving so it's pretty much one-off combination, nothing else.

It's a war, Naruto, Bee, Kakashi or Guy won't solo Madara + Obito + Juubi so alliance can do something other than killing Zetsus and some Edos. They'll get killed next chapter anyway and be at disadvantage so why complain so much..


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 5, 2012)

This chapter was very.... Captain Planet. Earth, Wind, Water, Fire! When our powers combined...


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 5, 2012)

The beginning of this video says it all.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBbPygBpZ3Q&feature=g-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## takL (Dec 5, 2012)

hm addy was right. perhaps the next chap will show a bit of sasukes quest...as its the last chap of the year.

anyhoo the chap is great we got
individualism and democracy vs ultra communistic totalitarianism
sarutobi clan
growing 10b  

some extracts from ohanas script

Obito: wrong. why cant you see the fact that its no point even when you stop us here? the jutsu would crumble after the war and one of you would do the same to us again… 
Know that there isnt such thing as hope…. nowhere in this world, already…!
Naruto ever. i assume there is!!

Naruto: I knew ud say so. …but
Naruto and obito: I wont let this world
Naruto: end!!
Obito: continue!!

Madara: pathetic arent they…
obito: yeah…the hope theyre clinging to…doesnt exist….the same is true for their existence at this point…and 10b is…about in season, apparently.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 5, 2012)

About in season? That's funny.  Oh Obito.


----------



## takL (Dec 5, 2012)

yea we knew 10b wouldnt stay the pinapple.

plus im amazied to know that kakashi had contact with shikaku during the past chaps when in shock.

and  naruto and co  were buying time for the allies to arrive?
 i thought obito and madara were doing that for the moon.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 5, 2012)

*Naruto Chapter 612 Review: Juubi = Vensaur?*

My thoughts on the recent chapter:

[YOUTUBE]z7ZoW3wfjlA[/YOUTUBE]

In case that doesn't work: 

How did Shikaku know about Obito's 5min time limit? What will Juubi transform into?


----------



## Summers (Dec 5, 2012)

Kakashi figured it out the time-limit.


----------



## Jad (Dec 5, 2012)

Wait, this is the last chapter of the year? Really. How long after do we have to wait for the next chapter than?


----------



## Goobalith (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Sarry (Dec 5, 2012)

1) this will be similar to the meteors, i.e So many fodders will die, but Naruto will somehow kill the connection between Madara and Obito, and Jyuubi.
A lot like what he did with Gaara and Shikaku[bless his evil crazy heart!]

2) As for Shika's dad knowing about Obito's 5 min limit, Konan sent a message to Naruto in a paper...probably. 

3) Dude, you look younger than what you sound lol


----------



## Grendel (Dec 6, 2012)

Escargon said:


> What is a perfect Juubi? Looking closely the tails are turning into roses is this what the Juubi is supposed to be? A rose? And why do Obito need to hold the power when it evolves to solo the alliance? Did it need power to evolve? What for? Its like a god damn mess i cant stand it.
> 
> In other words: Fuck this fucking shit you dont know how fucking terrible this fucking shit fuck damn fucking god damn fucking shit is.



Do  you need to be spoon fed every little detail of the manga?  Just make logical conclusions based on information like it barely has any of the 8 or 9 tails chakra which would probably be a large portion of it's own...so it may take a little longer to fully form though that doesn't mean it's going to be helpless the entire duration...

Just like when sasuke awoke sasanoo it took him a while to be able to fully form it but he could still use it in partial form...


----------



## Turrin (Dec 6, 2012)

Summers said:


> Kakashi figured it out the time-limit.


When and when did he tell Inoichi?


----------



## Escargon (Dec 6, 2012)

Grendel said:


> Do  you need to be spoon fed every little detail of the manga?  Just make logical conclusions based on information like it barely has any of the 8 or 9 tails chakra which would probably be a large portion of it's own...so it may take a little longer to fully form though that doesn't mean it's going to be helpless the entire duration...
> 
> Just like when sasuke awoke sasanoo it took him a while to be able to fully form it but he could still use it in partial form...



Didnt them both go full power using two bombs to wipe out ten tails but ten tails absorbed it and magically they both still had chakra going on?


----------



## takL (Dec 6, 2012)

Jad said:


> Wait, this is the last chapter of the year? Really. How long after do we have to wait for the next chapter than?



nope. and my bad the next chap wont be the last either.
official release dates of wsj 
#2      10 dec 2012 ←the chap,#612 is from this issue 
#3      17 dec
#4+5   22 dec
#6+7    4  jan  2013  →likely to be up in the previous week
#8  	  21 jan


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 6, 2012)

I think that Juubi's final evolution will have a big Sha-rinnegan eye with 9 tomoe instead of 6 and we finaly learn about the origin of dojutsu.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 6, 2012)

Last year the chapter of the new year(January) came out the 26 December.It was or the 568 or the 569 if I'm not mistaken.I hope that we'll have a similar surprise this year.


----------



## Escargon (Dec 6, 2012)

Is that "surprise" sarcasm? Cause that year ended with Naruto getting crushed by a tailed beast. For me atleast.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 6, 2012)

^
I was refering to the possibility of a chapter during Christmas's week(because usually we aren't sure to have a chapter at Christmas) ,I was not talking about what the chapter will talk about.
That's why I said surprise in my post,because this year could be different,and usually I call a chapter that comes out at Christmas -a surprise-.

And i don't remember a Naruto getting crushed by a tail beast.He is still alive after all.


----------



## kluang (Dec 7, 2012)

It's suddenly occurred to me that Madara is incredibly stupid. He could have single handedly stopped that entire shindig with one Shinra Tensei.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 7, 2012)

Madara is the-usual-too-much-cocky-for-his-own-good villain...and yeah he will pay for his own cockiness and stupidity...as every villain does.


----------



## takL (Dec 7, 2012)

madara looked stupid from his rockstar start. he was a happy bunny believing obito did as he was told and had nagato rinnetensei him when in reality he was edoed by kabuto as a tool.  then he called kabuto a creep for talking via a zombie to him when he was another zombie of kabutos.
he comes off as a sadist and misogynist, naricissist easy to be flattered and a gay for hashirama but now i understand thats simply because hes mental age is about 8~10.
boys in that age group tend to worship their heros (hashirama in madara's case) and try to act macho; "i aint sissy, i dont play with girls!".
he is a character. funnier than bee or gai. more immature than naruto.


----------



## Grendel (Dec 7, 2012)

Escargon said:


> Didnt them both go full power using two bombs to wipe out ten tails but ten tails absorbed it and magically they both still had chakra going on?



That doesn't mean they used up all their chakra just cause they used full power


----------



## Escargon (Dec 7, 2012)

Grendel said:


> That doesn't mean they used up all their chakra just cause they used full power



When someone runs out of chakra, the next chapter its back again.


----------



## Ricky Sen (Dec 8, 2012)

takL said:


> madara looked stupid from his rockstar start. he was a happy bunny believing obito did as he was told and had nagato rinnetensei him when in reality he was edoed by kabuto as a tool.  then he called kabuto a creep for talking via a zombie to him when he was another zombie of kabutos.
> he comes off as a sadist and misogynist, naricissist easy to be flattered and a gay for hashirama but now i understand thats simply because hes mental age is about 8~10.
> boys in that age group tend to worship their heros (hashirama in madara's case) and try to act macho; "i aint sissy, i dont play with girls!".
> he is a character. funnier than bee or gai. more immature than naruto.



I love your description of him. The way that some people talk about him around here you'd think he was the second coming of christ. 

Back when he was revealed the responses to him were very negative. Everyone was talking about how boring his personality is and how he's supposed to be cooled because of some contrived ass power level that he was supposedly at.

I don't mind him, but he's the biggest shonen cliche going on in the manga currently, and that's saying a lot.


----------



## takL (Dec 8, 2012)

Ricky Sen said:


> I The way that some people talk about him around here you'd think he was the second coming of christ.



almost! according to those databooks madaras birthday is christmas eve. a day early.


----------

